# The Future Hokage!: a NarutoxHinata stroy.



## coondawger (Nov 28, 2006)

Well i hope ya like this, its about naruto, and hinatas son and i think it will turn out really good. i have some good ideas and the next chapters will be longer, but i would like to know what ya think about it, becouse if no one is going to read it then why countinue to write it. thanks.





THE FUTURE HOKAGE!

	Chapter 1

	AHHHHHH… screamed Hinata, as she was trying her best to push the baby out. “Its ok Hinata, just keep pushing, you can do it, believe it.”
	“Naruto squeeze my hand… AHHH…AHHH.” “Almost there hinata just keep it up,” says the nurse, “here he comes..Ohhh, look at him, he’s so beautiful.” Do you want to hold him Naruto? Ask the nurse.
	“I..I..ohhhhh… thump.., nar..nar..” Naruto wake up screams Tusanda.
“What happened?” “You passed out you knuckle head, when you saw your son, says the nurse.” 
”Oh ok, where’s Hinata?” She’s next door waiting for you, with the baby.^^^ Naruto and Tusanda walk next door and as soon as the open the door Naruto notices the bleach blond baby. As Naruto walks over to the exhausted Hinata, he cant help but stare amazingly at the most beautiful girl he had ever seen, she had the most beautiful long dark hair and a smile that would warm up the coldest hearts.^^^ Naruto are you ok, ask Hinata. Oh yeah im fine… oh can I hold him? Of course you can silly he is your son after all. So you two.. what are ya going to name him? Ask Tusanda.
	Well we were thinking about naming him Hiro, says Hinata who is looking at Naruto. Oh yeah, Hiro is what we are going to call him, I mean what better a name for the next Hokage!, says Naruto holding up his son, just as the baby starts to pee on Naruto’s shirt.
	HA HA HA, I cant believe that, shouts Tusanda, who is holding her side because of the laughter. Then Hinata starts to giggle also; its not funny states Naruto giving the baby to Hinata and starts looking for a towel.
	^^^ Just then one of the Jonin bust through the door scaring Hinata and the baby. “Hokage we have news that Orochimaru, is back and is out side the gates threatening to destroy the village if Naruto doesn’t come out and face him, tells the Jonin.” This takes every one by surprise and Tusanda looks over at Naruto who is standing with his head tilted down and with a sort of evil grin on his face.^^^
	“Alright finally I can take that bastered out, shouts Naruto” making Hinata squance. “Naruto?” Yes Hinata. “Listen I don’t want you to go, what if you get…… killed!!, what about the baby, and what……. About me? Screams Hinata.”
	“Hinata I promised you that I would always take care of you and the baby, so I must fight him, so I can protect everything precious to me…. the village, the baby,….and most of all.. you!!” “I also must revenge sauske’s death!,shouts Naruto”


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Nov 28, 2006)

i like the story not sure about the baby's name oh well keep on going and i can't wait to read ur nxt chapter


----------



## coondawger (Nov 28, 2006)

well thanks. see we have a japanese kid here named hero so i just thought it would work but if ya can come up with a better one i would be glad to change it, i should have the next chapter soon. thanks for reading it.


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought the Japanese said Hiro and not Hero.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Nov 29, 2006)

coondawger:  I really like it, the baby's name is cool but I think Morcalivan7 is right the japanese pronounce it Hiro.  Hiro Uzumaki, its got a nice ring to it, I would love to see what the kid would look like, I hope he has white eyes so he can use the Byakugan.  I can't wait to read the fight between Orochimaru and Naruto.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks yeah i will change the name and i have the second chapter done, i spent all night working on it, im a slow typer so. the next chapter will be done soon and the fighting will be longer.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

I was just wanting to let you know that when I use ^^^ that means that the narrator is talking and when you see it again that means the end and back to the present with the characters talking ok.  I hope ya enjoy this and it?s a little long but it reveals a lot about the story. Enjoy, and please let me know what ya think. Also when I put ^^^^^^^^^^ which is ten of them, that means that someone is having a flashback ok.



Chapter 2: Orochimaru Attacks

? Hinata, trust me, I promise t wont let anything happen to my? family.? Says Naruto, as he bends down to give Hinata a kiss on the lips. ? Naruto,? ?you need to get moving,? Tusanda says.
	^^^ Naruto gives his son a hug and a kiss on the cheek and then kisses Hinata one more time, and tells her not to worry. As Naruto is walking through the door, Hinata says something to Naruto.^^^ 
	?Naruto Hun,? ? yeah Hinata,? says Naruto turning around to see Hinata pushing her fingers together, something Naruto hasn?t seen her do in a long time, ? Well Naruto I ?.I ?. Love you!!?. and you better come back,? shouts Hinata, when a tear starts to run down her blushing cheek.
   ? Hinata,? ? I love you to, and I promise I?ll be back, believe it,? shouts Naruto as he starts running for the gates of Konnoha.
	^^^ As Naruto is running through Konnoha, he starts to notice that it is a quiet night in September, the air is cold and chilly and the streets were lit. Naruto looked up at the sky and noticed how beautiful it was with the moon so clear and stars sparkling brightly. Then he notices that most of the villagers are asleep, and that the air was so crisp and motionless. But this brought back a memory that has haunted Naruto for two years.^^^
	^^^^^^^^^^  It was two years ago in November. Sauske and Naruto were on a class a mission; once they were done they started back towards the village. It was starting to turn dark and Naruto and Sauske were in a hurry to get back, when they came around a curve, and on the road up a head was a, dark shadowy figure, that looked like a ghost, with a pale chalky face, and a smile that could haunt the worst criminals hearts. With out warning the shadowy figure went through a set of hand signs, and yelled ? Snake Summing jutsu,? before the two Jonin could react they were separated by the tail of the biggest snake the had ever seen. Sauske ran towards the trees then yelled ? Lions Barrage,? before Naruto realized it Sauske had knocked the figure in the air, when Naruto noticed the figure was Orochimaru. As Sauske was hitting him with deadly combos, Naruto went threw some hand signs and yelled ?Uzumaki Barrage,? then at once Naruto joined Sauske and knocked Orochimaru even higher in to the air, then Sauske and Naruto rammed their elbows into Orochimaru?s chest, driving him into the ground with a crash that could be felt for miles. As Naruto and Sauske landed, they were panting and at once Orochimaru climbed out of the crater that his body had made, and started laughing. Naruto became enraged by this and crossed his index fingers and yelled with a fearsome sort of growl ? Shadow Clone jutsu.? 
	Naruto made 200 clones appear and then at once they all attacked Orochimaru, Sauske tried to stop Naruto but it didn?t work. Orochimaru then called for his snake, which at once appeared and went through 75 of the clones sending them all in to a cloud of white smoke. A second later Naruto reached Orochimaru, and tried to get him with a kunai. The quick whit of the pale demon however saw this coming and knew that this Naruto was the real one, and grabbed Naruto?s arm, and then with the his other hand went through a set of hand signs, and yelled ? Full body paralyze jutsu.? Naruto couldn?t move a muscle, but he was able to hear what was going on and he could still see all, even the evil grin on Orochimaru?s face. Sauske then started to charge towards Orochimaru, but the pale demon, moved Naruto into a headlock and with a kunai held to his throat. This stopped Sauske a couple feet away, and by the look Naruto could see on Sauske?s face he knew that if Sauske tried anything he would die. ?Orochimaru,? ?let him go and take me instead,? yelled Sauske. ?HA?.HA?HA.. I think I would rather kill you and take Naruto,? yells Orochimaru. This made Sauske shift his feet as if he was going to attack, but then Orochimaru cut a little of Naruto?s neck and blood started to drip down his neck. ? So Sauske shall I kill him or you,? yelled Orochimaru.  ? Fine take me yells,? Sauske. Then with a flash Orochimaru shoots a snake from his arm and has it wrap around Sauske, so tight that Sauske coughs up a little blood.
	Orochimaru then tosses Naruto a few feet away, and when he hits the ground he can see Sauske trying to get free, but he cant, then with warning Orochimaru yells die you worthless traitor. With that the snake opens its mouth reviling his fangs, Naruto tries to move but he cant get up, he yells in side of his head ?I must get up and help him before its to late.? The snake twists its head side ways and with a flick of Orochimaru?s wrist the snake impales Sauske through the chest with his fangs, Naruto can see all of this, he can see the fangs coming out of Sauske?s back and the blood that is starting to pour out from the wounds, as Naruto is watching, Sauske tries to yell but all he does is cough up more blood.
	Then Orochimaru draws back his snake, causing Sauske to fall to the ground by Naruto. Naruto cant do anything but stare at his fallen partner lying in a pool of blood, when tears start to come out of Naruto?s eyes.
     Then with his last breath, Sauske says words Naruto will never forget; ?Naruto I know we were never close and people always hated you, but I want you to know that I considered you me best friend and I promise you ill see you again!!? Naruto just stares as Sauske closes his eyes and his head drops to the ground. Orochimaru then starts to walk towards Naruto to take him with him, when at a seconds notice, Kakashi, and Guy run towards them, this causes Orochimaru to make a weird crooked smile and then he takes off into the woods. Kakashi bends down in between Naruto and Sauske thinking that there both dead because of the huge puddle of blood around both of them, but then as, Guy bends down to look at Naruto he can see the tears coming out of his eyes and yells to Kakashi telling him that Naruto is still alive. Kakashi then yells at Guy, to go and get medical help.^^^^^^^^^^ 
	?I cant believe I wasn?t able to save Sauske, but I promise you Sauske that he will pay, my friend,? yells Naruto as he reaches the gates. Naruto stands there for a second, takes in a deep breath and remembers why has to do this, why he cant lose to this demon, he has a son now, a lot friends, but must of all, a family, something he never had before and he will die for them if has to. Naruto then yells to the two watch guards to open the gates.
	? This is it, time do it, believe it!!? yells Naruto. 

##################################################



     Thanks for yas replies and i would like to hear what yall think about this.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

i guss i could give you, a little clues abot the baby, he does have the byakugan, and some othe special gifts. i will reveal later .


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 29, 2006)

its spelled gai not guy


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

ok well on the card it says mighty guy, and i was told that it was guy, but if not ill change it. thanks but how are ya liking the story?


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

well i have started the next chapter and should have it soon!!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Nov 30, 2006)

coondawger:  I like the update, I hate that Sasuke had to die in such a horrible way, I hope that Naruto kills that SOB.  I like that Naruto promised Hinata that he would return to her and their son.  Can't wait to read the fight.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## coondawger (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah he did die in a horrible way but it ok!! and i should update again either friday or saturday. but thanks for the support!


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Nov 30, 2006)

nice i like it very much and keep me informed when you have the next chapter anyway gd luck 

cheers


----------



## coondawger (Nov 30, 2006)

yeah ok, it should be friday if i get to type it!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 30, 2006)

Good one, but i for one, am glad that sasuke is dead


----------



## coondawger (Dec 1, 2006)

i think that its the first time someone had said that. i have the next chapter but i have to type it so it will be saturday when i get it up, its like 7 pages long and i am trying to contrate on battles becouse thats what most people like. i think ya will enjoy it. and thanks for the support guys.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 2, 2006)

*chapter 3: The battle turns.*

Chapter 3: The Battle turns.

                               BACK AT THE HOSPITAL:

? Tusanda,? ? yes, Hinata,? ask Tusanda
?Well, I was wondering if you think Naruto can win.? ? Hinata, I know Naruto was unable to do much last time, they fought, but the stuff I have been able to see Naruto do, gives me hope.? Explains Tusanda, as she turns to look out the window, and raises her hand to move some hair out of her eyes.
	^^^ As Hinata sat their looking at Tusanda, she knew that Naruto would be ok, she knew that Naruto had grown a lot in the past 3 years, they were now 19 and she thought that Naruto would ask her to marry him long ago but he must have been waiting for the right time. But if Naruto wasn?t going to be ok, how was she going to be able to raise this kid by herself.
	Hinata then looked down at her son, he was playing with her shirt and smiling, not a care in the world. Hinata then started to tear up, she had to go to Naruto, she had to help, she had to make sure he kept his promise.^^^
	? Orochimaru!!,? yells Naruto.
? Well, Naruto you actually showed up, I mean I thought I would have to destroy that puny village again, to find you,? Orochimaru said , this and then turned his head to the side and used his tongue to lick the side of his face.
	? I promise you Orochimaru, you will pay for the lives you have taken, and for killing ??. My friend.? ?Come Naruto, do you really think you can beat me, even the uchila wasn?t able to, and he had more promise than you ever could.? ?Oh, and don?t forget that your precious Hokage wasn?t able to neither.? 
	?Don?t talk about the 3rd Hokage that way,? ? He gave his life, to kill you, you sick sadistic bastared.?
	? Ha?Ha?.Ha, Naruto, you make me laugh, that weak man couldn?t defeat me even if I had one hand behind my back.?
	? Anyways, lets get down to business, I hate leaving loose ends , and if It wasn?t for me being low on chakra last time, you and your sensei would be dead now,? explained Orochimaru.
	? ok, lets see about that, lets get to it.? Yells Naruto.
	^^^ Naruto then does some hand signs and yells ? Shadow Clone Jutsu,? as the 100 naruto?s fill the small training ground outside of the gates, Naruto starts to think of a plan, because he knows he cant win this by brute force alone. As Naruto was thinking, Orochimaru was going on the offensive as well. ? Snake Summing Jutsu,? yells Orochimaru, the huge snake that appeared looked a lot bigger than before thought Naruto. 
	Then it hit Naruto, he knew how to beat him, but he had a slim chance of pulling it off.
	? Ok Orochimaru, here I come.? Naruto using his clones as diversions, jumped to the nearest tree, as he turned and looked at the onslaught of his clones, he started to go through hand signs to use a jutsu no one has ever seen.^^^
	? Ox,tiger,snake,rat,dragon,tiger,snake,ox,dragon,? Naruto then yells ?Shadow Blades Jutsu.? ^^^
	With a glow of fiery red light engulfed Naruto?s arms for a few seconds he then crosses his arms to reveal two long, sleek, dark swords, that seem to come out of his elbows and extend down his arm. Naruto lets a smile form and thinks to himself, ?et him stop this!?
	When all of a sudden Naruto hears a crack behind him and he turns to see the huge snake jetting towards him. Naruto jumps over the snakes open mouth, just as the snake destroys the place Naruto was once sitting.
	Naruto lands on the snakes moving back and with one slash, cuts the snakes head off. As Naruto is flipping threw the air, he see?s that all of his clones are gone, and Orochimaru is just standing there with his arms crossed, and smiling. As Naruto hits the ground with a thump, dust rises around him.^^^
	? Good job getting rid of my snake, I haven?t seen some one do that so easily before,? snickers Orochimaru.
   ?Now its your turn,? yells Naruto.^^^
	With in a second Orochimaru stretches his head right up to Naruto?s, and says ?Well lets see you try boy!!,? Naruto tries to cut off his head but Orochimaru is to quick and pulls his head back.
	Naruto starts to run towards Orochimaru sticking his arm swords, out to his sides. When Naruto gets a few feet away Orochimaru notices something is different about the charging Naruto, he then jumps into the air, just as another Naruto comes from behind him, and cuts the clone Naruto in half causing him to disappear in a cloud of smoke. As Orochimaru is rotating in the air he thinks to him self about how close that was, Naruto must have cloned himself when he jumped onto the snakes back.
	Orochimaru lands with a graceful style.^^^
    ? Well, that was close Naruto, you almost got me.? Says Orochimaru almost mocking Naruto.
	? Well then snake breath, your going to like this,? says Naruto.^^^
    At once about 175 Naruto?s with the shadow blades jutsu appear and start to run and fly at Orochimaru. ?Why you brat,? yells Orochimaru as he grabs Naruto around the neck causing him to puff into a cloud of grayish, white smoke. Orochimaru starts to turn his head in every direction and try?s to decide what to do, when he feels a sharp pain in his leg, then his arm, back, and his other leg.
	All the Naruto?s are coming full speed and some had already reached him and cut him with their swords. The real Naruto in the woods thinks to himself about how his blades cause the wounds to get infected with poison, making the healing process take 3 time as much jutsu. ? AHHHHH,? yells Orochimaru as he tries his best to defend himself, while he is trying to heal his wounds, but there is so many Naruto?s that he cant do it fast enough.
	Orochimaru then realizes he must use a secret move of his called ?White Rain,? or else he is finished. As he starts to do the hand signs, he turns to see Naruto?s fiery red eyes and then, there is a ? Krussssh,? sound as Naruto?s arm impales Orochimaru coming out the other side with no problem. ^^^
	? AHH.? Says Orochimaru as he spits up blood.
?Their, you?re finished, I have beaten you,? yells Naruto with so much anger.
Naruto then pulls his arm out of Orochimaru causing him to fall to his knees. At once Naruto?s arm?s turn to normal and all of the clones disappear.^^^
	?How?.How did you?. AHHH?,? starts Orochimaru as he falls to the ground and a pool of blood starts to form around his body. ? How did I beat you?? says Naruto ? Because I am no failure and I wont die by your hands.? Yells Naruto as he closes his eyes, and starts to shake his fists.^^^
	When Naruto opens his eyes he realizes that he had won, and starts to walk away from the bloody mess in front of him, as he is walking towards the gates, Naruto tries to brush off the demons blood on his arm.
	? Ha?Ha? you think you can beat me that easily?? yells Orochimaru.
	Naruto turns around to see Orochimaru standing up, with no blood dripping anywhere. Naruto can?t believe this, how can this guy be still standing, even Garra wasn?t this hard to beat.^^^
	? Well Naruto it looks like you fail,? yells Orochimaru.
?No, I don?t lose. You must have used almost all of your chakra to heal your self, and I still have plenty, so there is no way you can stop this next attack,? yells Naruto.^^^
	Naruto then gets so angry that he starts to change. His eyes go back to being blood shot red and he starts to glow, and his whiskers start to get bigger, ? Stop this Orochimaru,? yells Naruto as he forms the ?Rasengan? in his his right hand and starts to run towards Orochimaru, but then he disappears.
	Orochimaru cant see him, he cant even believe that Naruto could move this fast, or even pull this on him on purpose, Naruto was right, he was out of chakra and he couldn?t stop this,
	With a flash of light Naruto appears a foot away from Orochimaru with his arm out reached, ready to shove the ?Rasengan? into his skull.^^^
	?Naruto,? yells Hinata standing at the gates .^^^
With in a second Orochimaru had his arm stretched in to the snake and wrapped it around Hinata, squeezing her and making her cry in pain.
	Naruto turns his head to see this, and immediately starts to run and help her. But Orochimaru stops him with a few words, ? If you move she dies.?^^^



           Thanks for ya's support and please tell me what ya think!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 2, 2006)

Not bad, it is good.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 2, 2006)

ok thanks, i will have the next chapter monday. thanks for the support.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 3, 2006)

coondawger:  Great fight, I really thought that Naruto had him almost in the end.  Please let Hinata be OK, she and Naruto have a son to take care of.  I dig the new jutsu.  Can't wait to see how the fights ends.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Dec 3, 2006)

I like this story, keep it up


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2006)

Lol .. if Hinata dies .. naruto is going f***ing berserk tearing up orovhimaru as 5 tails  lol that wud be cool


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2006)

nah,..naruto with the kyuubi forum sux i wanna se him use some kul new jutsus we never seen before^^

or somthin..


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2006)

btw who the heck is Tusanda ? if its 5th hokage then its Tsunade not Tusanda


----------



## coondawger (Dec 4, 2006)

*Chapter 4: New Beginnings*

Chapter 4: New Beginnings.

	? Good boy Naruto, now get on your knees or I?ll squeeze every inch of life out of here,? yells Orochimaru. ? A?. AAHH.. Naruto?. don?t?worry?about me?just?kill him!? cries Hinata.
    ? Yes Naruto kill me, but you?ll also kill her.? Says Orochimaru.^^^
	Naruto starts to break down, he doesn?t know what to do .
				{Inside Naruto}

	?Naruto, come on; let me out, I promise I?ll kill him.?
?But?. but what about Hinata huh, will you save her Kyubi??
	?Naruto?I?ll save her, I promise!!? says the Kyubi, with a big grin.

?Naruto?. Naruto?. Snap out of it,? yells Hinata, as the snake tightens its grip on Hinata making her spit up blood. ?Hinata? Hinata!! Yells Naruto as he comes back to his senses.
	?Ok, Naruto time to end this,? says Orochimaru.^^^
Orochimaru stretches his head again and comes up to Naruto?s ear and whispers to Naruto, ? To save her, you must join me or I?ll kill her and every one close to you right now!!? With that Naruto bows his head and with his free hand Orochimaru starts going through hand symbols and then yells ?Curse mark Jutsu? then Orochimaru bites Naruto on the neck, the dark symbols start to spread on his neck and Naruto winces in pain.
	As Hinata is watching this she starts to tear up, she starts thinking that she must go to him, she must help.
				{Inside Naruto}

	?What is this, what are you?? yells the Kyubi as a flood of dark liquid overwhelms him, causing him to transform into a, coal, darkish color, and an even eviler creature than before. ? Ha?. ha?. now I shall rule all that oppose me and get out of this weak body,? growls the new Kyubi with a stomach turning laugh.
		            Back outside

	Orochimaru lets go of his clasp on Naruto?s neck and pulls away. Naruto falls to his knees, as he is about to lose conscious, he looks over at Hinata and yells to her, ? Hin?Hinata tell Hiero to never quit, to never give up, and tell him I will always love him,??and Hinata never forget that I love you and that I will always protect you, never forget that, never.? ^^^ 	

		?Naruto!!?.. I love.. you to forever, but please don?t leave me,?. I ?.. I cant live without you.? Yells Hinata as tears start rolling down her dirt covered face.
	? Hinata?I?ll see you again, believe it I?ll never leave the ones I love, and no matter what remember what I told you, and I promise you I will return one day, and ??Ahhhhh,? whispers Naruto as he passes out and hits his head on the ground with a thump.^^^

	Orochimaru lets his grasp on Hinata go, and she falls to the ground covering her eyes with her bloody hands that she used to wipe her mouth, she then starts to recover and looks up, to see Orochimaru picking up Naruto and putting him on his shoulders.^^^
	?Orochimaru, let my Naruto go or else,? ? Or else what Hinata, what are you going to do.? Yells Orochimaru
	?Please?..let him go,? pleads Hinata. ?No,? ?I wont, let him go and you wont do anything?. ? Mind Stall Jutsu? yells Orochimaru^^^
	Hinata gets hit by a numbing feeling, she cant move or speak.
? Now Hinata you be a good girl and stay there, Ha?.Ha? don?t worry in about 2 days you?ll be able to move and speak again, but it?ll give me time to get away before your nit wit ninjas come looking for us, oh by the way if you do come looking I promise you, he will die and so will you and your entire family.? States Orochimaru
	? But Naruto?yells Hinata but no words come out of her mouth.
? Well by for now,? yells Orochimaru as he disappears into the woods with Naruto.
	After a few minutes Tsuanda and Mighty Guy appear at the gates.^^^

? Hinata, why are you standing there, where is Naruto?? yells Tsuanda.^^^
	As Guy helps Hinata to he hospital, Tsuanda scans the woods and the small training area, she cant see Naruto any where, and only assumes that he must be dead, but why cant she find his body.? ^^^
	?Miss Hokage mam?? ?Yes? ?Well Hinata is in a stable condition, she has 3 broke ribs and some ruptured veins, but other than that she?s fine, the Jutsu placed on her should ware off in about a day or so.? ?Thank you, Sakura.? ^^^
		Tsuanda cant understand why she couldn?t find a body, unless Orochimaru took his body, but why, she realizes that only Hinata will be the only one that can answerer this , so she must wait.^^^
	?Miss Hokage,? ? Yes Sakura I told you to call me Tsuanda.? ? Yes mam, but I was wondering about Hinata?s baby, what shall we do?? asks Sakura. ? Well? I guess you should look after him Intel Hinata is better, is that ok.? ?Yes mam,? answers Sakura.^^^

		###############################################

	Well I guess that Naruto is dead why else would she not send someone after Orochimaru, I can?t believe it, Naruto was always annoying but he??was my friend. It took me a while after Sauske?s death to talk to Naruto again but I loved Sauske and if he didn?t die we where to be married by now. Its weird Sauske was killed on the 1st of December and Naruto was killed on the 3rd. Every one blamed Naruto for Sauske?s death, but that must not have affected him because they treated him like dirt any ways. I can remember when Naruto and Hinata got together everyone shocked, her dad disowned her, and that would make anybody hurt, but not Hinata and Naruto they had each other and that?s all they needed. They where always happy, they even have a kid now, and Naruto finally had a family, why?.why did that have to be took away, its not fair!! 

	?Sakura are you ok?? ?Oh?Yes I?m fine, so where is baby Hiero?? ?Here he is,? says the nurse that was watching the baby.
	? Gouchey, gouchey, goo,? says Sakura messing with the baby.^^^
As Sakura and baby Hiero are walking home she looks up at the moon, and a cool breeze of wind blows her hair in her face. Sakura looks down at the creation made by Naruto and Hinata, and starts to tear up, she starts to think about Naruto and how he grew up with out a dad, and now so will his son.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


		I hope ya like this chapter its sad but don?t worry it gets happier and when I put the line above it means that someone is thinking in their head ok, and if you couldn?t figure it out it was Sakura ok. Well please give me ya thoughts and I should get the next chapter soon. Also if you like my story and have some friends on this site please tell them about it and ask them to read it, thanks. And thank all of you for your support, this chapter is special to me because my mom died on December 3rd, and I?m a little sad right now, but thanks to ya and ya?s support I was able to write this chapter, thank you!!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank all of you for your support and there will be alot of new jutsu in the future ok.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 4, 2006)

if you have ideas please let me know and if that work out i would be glad to add them, and i fixed the tsuanda thing thanks for those who caught it, and i thanks for the jutsu ideas i will add them later dont worry and there will be some new people in the story but i have to. and i need some help with new jutus so any help would be helpfull, thank ya, please post back.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice but still Tsuanda is not the 5th hokages name ! ITS TSUNADE ! lol ..


----------



## coondawger (Dec 4, 2006)

oh ok i thought i fixed it but i guss not, i will work on it, but you liked it?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2006)

yes i liked it.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 4, 2006)

ok thanks, you got any suggestions?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2006)

If it flashes forward to Hiro being an adolescent, I suggest a Naruto like character to make up for no father.  Acting out


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2006)

Meh wait .. if naruto dies .. then they gotta change name on the serie ...
seicne naruto is the main char he cannot die lol.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 4, 2006)

I like it very much!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 5, 2006)

coondawger:  I liked the chapter, but I didn't like that Naruto was captured, whats gonna happen now that Orochimaru put the curse mark on him?  Please let Naruto escape and be together with Hinata again.  

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree with NinjaStrike i mean comon .. Cursed seal lvl 2 (if he survives the cursed seal) and 4 tailed ? zomg uber. no fun.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 5, 2006)

*Ok*

ok i agree i think ya will like this chapter. and please tell me what ya think. i thought i fixed her name but i hadentbut i will in the next chapter, sorry


----------



## coondawger (Dec 5, 2006)

*Chapter5: Hinata's pov.*

Authors notes: I just wanted to say thank you, to all of you that have given me suggestions, and I really appreciate it. Also chapter 5 is mainly about Hinata and her memories, also it starts with her dreaming ok, just so you know.
 ################################################				Chapter 5: Hinata’s pov’

“Naruto…. Naruto don’t leave me, please don’t give up.” “Naruto I love you.”

“Ha…Ha… you’ll never see Naruto again, ha..ha..ha.”

“Orochimaru let him go you bastard.”

“Ha…Hinata, you little fool. Did you really think, you could stop me?” “ Now it’s your turn to die.”
  ##############################################                   ^^^
Hinata wakes up in a cold sweat, as she whips her forehead, Hinata looks out the open window in her room. The cool December breeze flows through the room causing Hinata to shiver. Hinata starts to get out of the bed, when she realizes that she only has on white, cotton, bra and panties. As Hinata’s feet hit the floor, Hinata falls to her knees, still quite not recovered from the jutsu that Orochimaru placed on her. As Hinata starts to get up, she sees a picture on the table across from the bed.
	Hinata gets to her feet and wobbles over to the table; picking up the picture she saw, she realizes it was the picture that Tsuanda had taken when Hiro was born. Hinata looks at Naruto in the picture, she can’t believe that after such a happy moment, in their lives, she has lost the most important person in her life.
	Hinata sets the picture back down and puts the pink nightgown that was on the table on over her almost naked body. Hinata then moves to the window and because of the cool wind blowing her nipples start to get hard, and she quickly crosses her arms over her chest. As Hinata stares out the window she can hear the birds chirping and see the most wonderful sunrise she has seen in a long time, with shades of yellow, orange, blue, and purple. 
	It was only 7:00 but she could tell that Konnoha was waking up. Hinata started to think to her self about the day her and Naruto got together:
			{Flashback}

It was 3 years ago, Hinata was training in the courtyard outside the gates when, she looked up to see Naruto running from the owner of the adult magazine store, apparently he later told her, that he was trying to perfect his “ Sexy Jutsu” which to this day she hasn’t seen. When after a few minutes Naruto finally came back by Hinata, she couldn’t help but go up to him and say hello, even though she was still very nervous around him and started to stutter frequently. After a while of talking Naruto asked her if she wanted to go and get some ramen. This made Hinata blush because to her it felt like their first date.
	After Hinata watched Naruto scarf down 4 bowls of “Chicken Tso ramen,” she asked him a question:^^^

	“I’m…..Naruto….I…..I was wondering if…..well if you liked me?”

“What? If I ….like you,” asked Naruto with a sort of puzzled look on his face as some ramen fell out of his gaping mouth.

“Well….I’m…yes…. do you like me…as….more than….than a friend, I wondered,” asked Hinata pushing her fingers together and blushing.

“ Well I … ‘ Naruto thought for a minute’….well I, like you a lot Hinata, I really cant stop thinking about you. I mean not since the Christmas party, where you wore that very sexy mini skirt that came up to the middle of your thighs, and the very sexy fluffy top that you wore, with your hair pulled back.” “ Since then I just cant stop thinking about you, and I wanted to ask you out, but…”

“But what Naruto,” ask Hinata as she blushed at the memory of the skirt that Sakura and Ino made her ware to attract Naruto, but she didn’t think he noticed or cared.

	“Well I was…. worried that you, would say no, and I just couldn’t take another rejection from someone,” explains Naruto as he tilts his down.

“Oh, Naruto,” says Hinata as she gets up and sits down by Naruto and puts Naruto’s head on her chest, and starts to rub Naruto’s head.^^^

	After awhile Naruto raises up and grabs a hold of Hinata’s hands, and says to Hinata words that she will never forget: “ Hinata, I…..I want you to be my girlfriend, I know that your family wont like it, but I….I love you.”

	This makes Hinata start to cry and put her hands over her eyes.
“ Ah..Hinata, if you don’t want to be just tell me, but please don’t cry.” Says Naruto as he puts his hands on her thighs.

	“Oh, Naruto I’m not crying because, I’m sad, I’m crying because I’m very happy and I…..I love you too.’ Says Hinata as she moves up and kisses Naruto on the lips.                
	This takes Naruto by surprise and he pulls back after a minute and says to Hinata: “ So does this that mean yes?”

	“ Yes, you silly.” Says Hinata

Then Naruto grabs Hinata and pulls her onto his lap and gives her a long kiss.  Hinata then starts to remember that night with Naruto but then she comes out of the flashback:

	“I don’t know how I can raise him by myself, I mean I’m only 17, but I promise Naruto I’ll try and make you proud.” Cries Hinata as she then closes the window and walks to the bathroom, to take a hot bath. As Hinata is soaking in the tub, Orochimaru and Naruto are finally arriving at his hideout.
			{Orochimaru’s Hideout}

	“ Well, my apprentice to be, it’s time to wake up.” Says Orochimaru slapping the still unconscious Naruto.

“Come boy, wake up, it’s time to start your new training.” Yells Orochimaru.^^^

	As Naruto starts to wake up, Orochimaru notices something different about him. His eyes are solid black, and theirs a dark aura feeling around him.	

	“ Orochimaru… I want to thank you for helping me finally escape from this wretched boy’s control.” ?

	“Who…Who are you?” asks Orochimaru with a dumb funded look on his face, I mean this didn’t sound like Naruto so who was it.

“ I am the demon that lived in the boy… I am the Kyubi, and now I am in control.
	“ What do you want?” asks Orochimaru as he starts to shake a little from the shear power he can feel coming off Naruto’s body.

	“ Don’t worry Orochimaru I wont kill you, their would be no sense in killing my puppet now would their.” Says the Kyubi as he lets out a horrible laugh.
 ##############################################                                    { Back at the hospital}

Theirs a knock at the door… but Hinata doesn’t hear it because she’s still in the tub. Kiba comes through the door and looks around but dosent see Hinata. As he turns around the corner he goes into the bath room and sees Hinata standing their naked drying off:
	“AAAAHHH..,” yells Hinata grabbing the towel and covering her naked self.

	“ I’m sorry Hinata…I didn’t mean to.” Says Kiba looking at Hinata, stunned that his once teammate looked that hot.

	“ Kiba…get out.” Yells Hinata 


%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


 Authors notes: well I hope you like this chapter, and  in the future their will be more flashbacks of their growing up, because I think it will help the story and give some meat to it, you know what I mean. But I hope you like it and please post and tell me what you think, I should have the next chapter done like Wednesday or Thursday. Thanks for all ya's support.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you for ya's support and will please let me know what you think.


----------



## abichan (Dec 5, 2006)

its ok  i just dont get it... maybe you should add a little more detail to lenghten it. but other than that it was good.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2006)

it was good but i dont like that the kyuubi took over naruto ....
I acctully want to see either naruto get himself back or Kyuubi destroy everything


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 6, 2006)

coondawger:  Thanks for the update, I liked the way Naruto asked out Hinata, it was sweet.  I like that you're going to do more flashbacks.  Whats going to happen now that the Kyuubi is out, what are his plans, and how is Naruto going to escape and go back to Hinata and Hiro?  can't wait to find out.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2006)

ninja u sure are wird  if the kyuubi is out naruto cant go back.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

ok thanks guys, and i think you will like how the story goes, but i dont want to revial what happens , and also i will have the next chapter ready thursday it will be like 7 or 8 pages long and its hinata's pov countinued. i would like to take a vote if people whant to see more flashbacks of their past, or not. thank you all.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2006)

not to many but some more flashbacks.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 7, 2006)

*Chapter6: Hinata's pov countinued*

Author?s notes: I hope you have enjoyed the last chapter and just wanted to let you know that this chapter is longest that I have done so far. Also that this chapter is a continuation of Hinata?s pov. I hope you enjoy it, and I will have the next chapter like Saturday I think, or Friday depending on my school work. But like always please read and post what you think, thanks a lot.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
	                      Chapter 6: Hinata?s pov continued

?I?m??sorry,? yells Kibia, as he hurry?s out of the bathroom. When he gets to the door of the room, he yells to Hinata that he will come back and see her later.

 ?Does anyone knock anymore?? Says Hinata to herself as she wraps the towel around her, but it barely covers her chest.^^^

	Hinata walks over to the bed and sits down to start drying her hair, with another towel. As she is doing this she glances down at the scar on her right thigh, and starts to remember how she got it, that night with Naruto.
				{Flashback}

	After the wonderful lunch with Naruto, they start to head back towards Naruto?s house, that he inherited from his father. As they were getting closer to his house, Hinata started to ask Naruto a question:

	?I?m?.Naruto, I know you said that your dad left you this house?.but?but you never told me who he was.? Asks Hinata as she starts to push her fingers together again and looks down at the ground.

	?Hinata?. I don?t want to hide anything from you?..but Tsunade and me are the only ones that knew and if others knew then their would be some unhappy people.? Explains Naruto trying his best to not look worried.

? But?. but Naruto? why would they be mad, I mean what could be that bad.? asks Hinata.

	? I?m?. well Hinata?.see?my dad was the ?.the 4th hokage.? Explains Naruto.

? Wow?.that?s amazing Naruto.? States Hinata





?Yeah amazing?..see Hinata when the Kyubi attacked the only way to stop him, was ?for my father to seal the Kyubi inside of a newborn

child;?.me?but the jutsu was so powerful that ?.? Says Naruto, as he actually starts to tear up.

	?It?s ok Naruto, if it?s to hard to talk about?? then you don?t have to.? Says Hinata as she leans forward and kisses Naruto on the cheek.

? It?s ok Hinata,?.my mom and dad both had to perform the seal so it would be strong anofe to seal the Kyubi. But for the jutsu to work what parents didn?t know was it also would claim there lives as well,?. So? if people knew who I was then maybe they would be nicer to me,?. But ?they could be worse, because I?m the reason that my parents are dead.? explains Naruto as he lets a tear fall from his eye.

	?Naruto, don?t believe that?..it was because of you that your parents gave their lives?..but to protect you?because they loved you.? Says Hinata as she then hugs Naruto?s waist.

	?Your right Hinata,?. I just hope that I can do the same for our child.? Says Naruto with a big smile.

?Yeah Naruto, I mean ??what, our child?.. what do you mean, Naruto?? ask Hinata with a stunned looked on her face. She hadn?t even thought about sex, let alone having a child, not that she didn?t want to be a mother.

	?Yeah, my sweet Hinata, in the future, I want to be a father, and I know you will be a great mother, and we can be a??family.? Says Naruto as he looks up at the sky and then looks back at Hinata and gives her a big smile.

	? Yeah Naruto?.a family.? Says Hinata as she lets a tear run down her face.

?Oh?..Hinata don?t cry.? Says Naruto as he reaches down and whips the tear from her cheek, and then gives her a kiss. After a little bit they start on their way to Naruto?s house, holding hands.
			{Later that night}

	?Thank you Naruto, I am a little hungry.? Says Hinata as her stomach starts growling, and she reaches up to get the bowel of hot ramen.



? Your welcome Hinata.? Says Naruto as he grins at the sound of her growling stomach. He then sits down on the floor beside her, by the fire place.

?I?m??Hinata  do you think you might want to stay the night here.? Ask Naruto as he looks up to see Hinata blushing.

	?No;?.no, I mean since its really cold outside and starting to snow, I thought you might like to stay here, not so we can??, I?m not like that pervy sage.? Explains Naruto as he starts to blush.

	?It?s ok Naruto? I?d love to?..but my dad might come looking for me?.and he would be really upset.? Says Hinata as she looks down, fiddling with the bowel of ramen In her hand.

? Yeah I guess, but we have to tell him sooner or later, anyways Hinata.? Says Naruto

	?Yeah I know but.? Starts Hinata when with a big bang Hinata?s dad slams open the door.

	?Hinata what are you doing here with Naruto?? yells Hiashi with the meanest look Hinata had ever seen.

?I?m talking with Naruto, dad??we were just?.visiting.? says Hinata

	?I don?t care why you?re here, get you?re a** back home and I never want to see you with the fox kid again!!? yells Hiashi, pointing a finger out the door into the cold winter night.

?No?.. she wont leave?.and me and Hinata are together?.. we?..both love each other.? Yells Naruto at Hiashi, as he takes a big swallow.

	?Why you?. ? Needle slash Jutsu? yells Hiashi as a blue stream of chakra flows from his finger tips heading towards Naruto?s legs.

? No?. Naruto.? Yells Hinata as she jumps up and pushes Naruto out of the way, Just as the jutsu hits her right leg causing her to slide backwards and fall down, knocking over the bowels of ramen and black grain tea.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 7, 2006)

*Chapter6: countinued*

?Hinata.? Yells Naruto getting up and running over to Hinata. As he looks at her leg, he sees that there is a 2 inch slash from her inside thigh to her other side,^^^


Naruto quickly pulls off his tee shirt wrapping it around Hinata?s leg, to stop the bleeding. Hinata is stunned, she looks at Naruto and winces in pain as he applies pressure to the wound.

	? Well Hinata, that?s what you get for dishonoring our family?..from now on you are no longer a Hyuga. And you are not welcome back in my house?.. I will send your stuff over.? Says Hiashi, as he starts to turn towards the door, he tells Naruto that this is all his fault and he should be thankful that he doesn?t kill him now. Then Hiashi walks out the door and slams it behind him.

	Naruto starts to get up and run after him, but Hinata stops him. Naruto goes to the bathroom and gets a bandage to wrap the wound with. A little bit later Hinata tells Naruto she is tired, so Naruto picks her up gently, which makes Hinata blush because she is next to his bare chest, Naruto then moves her up to his bed.
	As he helps Hinata onto the bed he kisses her good night, and turns to leave when Hinata asks Naruto if he can help her with her sweater. Naruto turns around and starts to blush, but Hinata already has her back towards him so he moves over to the bed and slowly starts to pull up her sweater and under shirt. After she pulls it off completely, she turns to face Naruto. Naruto cant help but stare at Hinata?s beautiful body, Hinata then lays down on the bed and Naruto moves over on top of her. As Naruto starts to kiss her he moves his hand slowly down her naked chest.

	?I?m ??Naruto?. I think we should wait.? Says Hinata, blushing.

?Yeah?your right Hinata.? Says Naruto getting up to leave.

	?Wait Naruto? can you please sleep in the same bed with me though, so we can talk.? Ask Hinata

?You?sure Hinata?. ?Hinata shakes her head yes???ok  just let me go shower.? Says Naruto as he turns and leaves through the door. Hinata then puts on one of Naruto?s over sized shirts to cover her naked body.
				{Present time}



? Oh Naruto?.. I miss you so much.? Says Hinata to her self, as she gets up and puts on the extra clothes that Tsunade must had left.

Hinata looks at the clock and sees that it?s 10:00.

	?Well I hope Sakura is up so I can see my little boy.? Says Hinata.



Hinata packs up her stuff and leaves through the door, turning off the light, the room then goes dark.



As Hinata is walking down the hall one of the nurses stop her and tells her that Tsunade said to come see her when she gets up and about. As Hinata walks out the hospital doors the bright sunlight hits her face, making her squint her eyes. Hinata quickly crosses her arms because of the cold wind that?s blowing, which makes her bluish hair blow in the wind. She thinks to her self about when she was going to cut it, but Naruto told her he loved it long so since then she hasn?t cut it, so now it?s about a inch past her shoulder blades, but she puts it up into a pony tail most of the time.
	As Hinata passes the Ichiraku noodle shop, she thinks back, 9 months ago to when she brought Naruto there to tell him about her being pregnant. Naruto at first couldn?t believe it, he just sat their looking at her like she was retarded, but after it sank in that he was going to be a daddy, Naruto started jumping around and quickly picked up Hinata spinning her around, Intel he realized that this might hurt the baby.
	Hinata remembered back to the day after that, when she had to go tell her father the big news.
			{Flash back}

The morning had finally came when Hinata had to go back to the one place she thought she would never go again. When she got to the steps she just froze up, what if he is mad and tries to hurt the baby Hinata thought to herself, but before she could make up her mind to leave, Neji came around the corner of the house.

	?Hinata?.what are you doing here, that damn Naruto hasn?t hurt you has he?? ask Neji with a puzzled look on his face.

	Hinata thought to her self, when did he start to care. Then she realized how grown up Neji looked, his hair was a little shorter than what it had been 

before, but it was the same dark color. His height had changed he was now like, 6-2 and he was pretty muscled up. He had a scar on his right cheek from where Hiashi had hit him for not stopping her and Naruto?s getting together, but she couldn?t believe that he had changed so much, she hadn?t seen him in a while because he was gone on a mission training with father. Ever since Neji?s fight with Naruto her father had been treating him different, he treated him like??a son. 



?No, Naruto would never hurt me,?.. I came because, I have to tell father something??something very important.? Says Hinata as she looks towards the ground.




? Well Hinata he is in the court yard training with your sister, but you know that he wont be happy that you?re here.? Explains Neji

? I know but?? Neji?.. I?m pregnant1? says Hinata as she looks up to see Neji?s reaction to this.


	?Oh?.. well, I think he would want to hear this. But I know it?s silly of me to ask, but the father is Naruto isn?t it?? says Neji, who is studying Hinata?s every reaction.

?Of course Neji I have been with no one but Naruto.? Says Hinata as she starts to push her fingers together waiting to hear Neji explode with anger

	? I see,?Hinata does he really treat you right, does he do every thing that a man should.? Asks Neji

This takes Hinata by surprise and it takes her a minute to realize, that this was Neji asking her this, the same person that almost killed her in the Genin exam.

	? Of course he does, he is the greatest person I know, and he would do anything for me, and now were going to be a real family.? Says Hinata with so much emotion that she almost starts to tear up.



?Ok?..i just wondered if my cousin was being took care of, and Hinata I want to say sorry for the past years, I know I was a jerk but ever since that fight with Naruto I have realized that and I want to start over, so can we still be family, can we still be friends even though I have treated you so bad?? says Neji as he bends down on one knee and Hinata can actually see a tear hit the ground below Neji?s head.

	?Of course Neji, I never held that against you, and I would be glad to be friends.? Says Hinata as she puts her hands on Neji?s shoulders and pulls him up to give him a hug.

? Thank you Hinata. I would love to come see the baby when its born, maybe I can teach him something later on, if his father doesn?t care.? Asks Neji

	? Sure Neji that would be nice, and I?m sure Naruto wouldn?t care.? Says Hinata with a smile.

?Ok Hinata well I got to get going I have a mission to go on with Garra, and Shino. So I?ll see you soon and good luck.? Says Neji as he turns to leave and walks through the gates of the Hyuga mansion.

	Hinata watches Neji leave and can?t really understand what had all just happen, but she knows that the hard part is coming up next when she tells her father.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


Authors notes: well I know this chapter was long and the rest will be about the same, some maybe longer. But I hope you liked it and I tried to add some more detail to the story. Please review and let me know what you think, thank you all.

	Chapter 7 preview: ?What to hell do you mean pregnant??


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Dec 7, 2006)

It does a great job of adding to the readers background knowledge of the characters.

It is very interesting, please continue.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice nice cant wait for next chapter .. i like the flashbacks and i like how neji apoligizes


----------



## coondawger (Dec 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks ya i tried to get some more detail to the chacters becouse at first i just went head deep into it with much detail. But i should update either friday or saturday but thanks and please countinue to review and tell me what you think becouse everyones opinions matters. thanks  and merry christmas to all.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 8, 2006)

so has any body else read this and not posted their opinions? i would apprecitate it if you do thanks.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice work, this is a good fic, keep it up.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks, i hope everyone else likes it.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 9, 2006)

coondawger:  I really liked the long update, I hope that we get more of them.  I liked that Neji apologized to Hinata, that was cool.  The flashbacks are really good and I hope that we also get more of them.  What will happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 9, 2006)

please use spacing and cut the post into smaller paragraphs...itll lessen my headache...


----------



## coondawger (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh ok, ill work on that, i will update monday becouse i have a lot of work to do, but did you like it?


----------



## coondawger (Dec 9, 2006)

Well does any one else have any suggestions?


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 9, 2006)

Very awesomeness!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Chapter 7*

Authors notes: I want to thank all of you for your opinions and advice. I know this will be the 3rd chapter in Hinata?s pov, but I think this will be the last in it. I hope you like it and please review. Chapter 7 starts with Hinata still outside the Hyuga mansion, so please enjoy.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
                            {CHAPTER 7}
	?Ok, Hinata, get a hold of your self, I mean??.he wouldn?t hurt my baby would he?? Says Hinata to her self.^^^

	Hinata starts to rub her belly; she then takes a deep breath, and starts to walk around the house. As Hinata turns around the corner of the house and walks towards the gate that leads to the training grounds, she stops at a window and looks in.
	It?s her room, the wall?s and floor look dull, no one had been in there since she left. Hinata then starts to remember when she used to stand and look out this window at the moon. She used to think about her mom, and if she was watching her. Then she would think about the only person she really cared about, but who didn?t even notice her then, Naruto.
	Hinata lets a tear fall from her eye as she remembers this all, and how sad she used to be back then. Hinata stands there for a little bit, Intel she recovers her senses and wipes her eyes.^^^

	? Ok Hinata, let?s do this.? Says Hinata to herself.^^^

Hinata walks through the rusted gates and sees her dad starting up the steps to the house. Hiashi turns around when he hears the gates squeak.^^^

	?Hinata? what are you doing here, I told you never to come back.? Yells Hiashi as he starts to walk towards Hinata.

?I have to tell something father.? Says Hinata back at her father with strong confidence.

	?I don?t care!!!, you leave now, or else.? Yells Hiashi, as he gets closer to Hinata.

? Dad?I must tell?.you?*Slap*.? Starts Hinata, just as Hiashi slaps Hinata to the ground.^^^


Hinata falls to the ground and covers her eyes.^^^

	? See Hinata, I told you to leave, you never would listen to me, if you would have you would be stronger.? Says Hiashi as he turns to leave.^^^

Hinata slowly starts to pick herself off the ground, as she wipes her eyes, she says.^^^

	?I?m not weak?? *Hiashi just turns around and stares at her*?..I?m not, because I have Naruto and because of him, I can do anything.? Yells Hinata, as she lifts her self off the ground, holding her knees.

? Why you??..? yells Hiashi.^^^

	Hiashi starts attacking Hinata, but she blocks all of his punches. Then out of nowhere, he hits her with a kunai across her cheek. Hinata falls to her left knee and reaches up to wipe the blood from her face.^^^

	?See Hinata? you are weak.? Says Hiashi, with a stern look, but an almost sad glisten in his eyes.

?No father?I?m not.? says Hinata as she struggles to get up.

	?Hinata?never come back here or?. I?ll kill you.? Says Hiashi, as he once again turns to leave.

	?Father!!?. Father!!!?* Hiashi just keeps walking away*?. I?m..I?m pregnant.? Yells Hinata with so much emotion, that it stops Hiashi in his tracks.

	?Your?.your pregnant.? Says Hiashi, as he looks down at the ground.

?Yes father?.and even though, I may have disappointed you?my child has done nothing?and you still are his grandfather.? Says Hinata, as she stands up.    * Hiashi flinches at the words grandfather*

	?Huh?.your right Hinata?.I?m,?.I?m sorry?.please forgive me, I just had to do what was right for the clan, and now I see that I was wrong, I 


just wanted you to be strong and to carry on the genes of the Hyuga clan, but?.please for give me.? Says Hiashi as he starts to tear up.

	? Father I may not be who you want me to be?but I am your daughter and I am just like you, I am strong? but because of Naruto?.and because of my baby.? Says Hinata as she stands up and looks down at her belly.

	? Hinata?.you?.you are strong, you are the first to defy me and even though I hate Naruto?I, now see that?..that doesn?t mean your not my daughter, and I promise to love you and your baby always.? Says Hiashi, as he walks over to Hinata and gives her hug, the first one she can remember from him in a long time.

	?Hinata, lets go inside and talk.? Says Hiashi
			{Present time}

Hinata closes her eyes and starts back on her way.^^^

	?Hi Hinata, how are you feeling?? asks Ino, as she comes out of the ?Cherry Blossoms? flower store, that her and Sakura had opened.^^^

Hinata looked at the cute girl that stood in front of her. She was like 5-7 and had blond colored hair, which came down to the middle of her back, it was beautiful. Her eyes were the most beautiful blue, and she had a knock out body. Today she had on a red jacket with the leaf symbol on the arm, and a pair of blue pants.^^^

	?Hinata???.you ok?? asks Ino, as she walks up to Hinata.

?Yeah?I fell better?I?m on my way to see Sakura and my baby boy.? Says Hinata with a smile.

	?Oh ok, I just came from there, and boy your son look?s beautiful, he has your eye?s and Nar..? starts Ino, when she looks at Hinata who is now looking at the ground.

?He has Naruto?s hair.? Says Hinata as she gives Ino a hug and starts back on her way down Turnef street.

?Bye Hinata? yells Ino^^^

	Hinata waves good bye, and as she gets closer to Sakura?s house, Hinata notices people looking at her funny, an she can hear them talking about Naruto and what happened two nights before.^^^
                                   *Knock, Knock*

?Hello, who?s there?? asks Sakura.

	?It?s me?..Hinata.? says Hinata

?Oh, come in then.? Says Sakura.^^^

	Hinata walks through the burgundy colored door, and Sakura takes her jacket. Hinata turns around to look at Sakura who puts the jacket on the hook by the door. Sakura is also like 5-7 with the most gorgeous pink hair, which she has kept short since the genin exams. Her eyes are light green, and she?s wearing a red top that really shows off her breasts, and a short mini skirt, that shows her smooth legs.^^^

	?Whew?It?s cold out there, isn?t it Hinata?? says Sakura letting out a smile.^^^

	Hinata tries to smile back, but Sakura can tell there?s something wrong so she walks up to Hinata and they start to hug.^^^

?Oh?. Sakura?I?..I miss him so much?*Hinata starts to cry*?I don?t know how I can go on with out him.? Says Hinata, as she buries her face into Sakura?s shoulder.

	?I know Hinata?.after Sasuke died I felt the same way?.but you know?.you have a son now, so you have to be strong?..for him.? Says Sakura as she lifts Hinata?s head away and lets out a little a smile.

?Your right Sakura?I have to be strong for him.? Says Hinata, as she wipes her face.

	?So where is he?? asks Hinata


?He?s in the living room, with Tenten?s son.? Says Sakura.^^^

	Hinata and Sakura, head into the living room. Hinata immediately spots Tenten?s son. He has his fathers black hair, and his mothers brown eyes.^^^

	?Hinata, can you believe that they named him Renten, I mean his father should of said something.? Says Sakura, with a crooked smile and a raised left eyebrow.

?Yeah, Sakura but?. You know Lee, he wont say anything to upset Tenten.? Says Hinata, as her and Sakura, both start to laugh.^^^

	Hinata picks up Hiro and they say good-bye to Sakura and Renten, and they start back on their way home, just as it starts to snow.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Chapter 7 countinued*

Chapter 7, countinued


                                             {Back at Orochimaru?s}
				{Inside Naruto}

?Where am I?? asks Naruto

	?Well boy, your inside of yourself, well actually your inside of me now.? Says the Kyubi, with a smile.

?What!!?.what do you mean?? ask Naruto

	?Well Naruto, I took over your body, so now your where I was.? Says the Kyubi as he starts to laugh.

?No?. ?Hinata, Hiro??. I will get out, Kyubi.? Yells Naruto

	?Ha?ha? no you wont Naruto, but lucky for you, since I?m restricted to your body, I cant destroy your village or?family, right now, I must first take care of other business, so I can strengthen this weak body.? Says the Kyubi

?Why you?.if you hurt them, I?ll kill you.? Yells Naruto

	?Ha?ha.. bye for now.? Says the Kyubi, as he laughs
		{Back at Naruto?s and Hinata?s}

*Hinata is putting Hiro in bed* ^^^

	?Oh, my beautiful child, good night.? Whispers Hinata, as she bends down and gives him a kiss, and then leaves the room and starts to head up the stairs to the balcony.^^^

	As Hinata grasps the rail of the balcony in her hands, she looks up at the December sky, the moon is shinning bright. Hinata pulls her bathrobe tighter around her, as the cool breeze flows through her hair.
	Just then a shooting star fly?s by.^^^

?Oh Naruto, please be ok?.and never forget that I love you.? Says Hinata, as a tear fall?s from her, right eye, and hits the deck.

?Hinata??.Hinata?.wake up.?

	?What?oh, hi Tsunade, what are you doing here?? ask Hinata as she sits up in her bed, pulling the covers up over her exposed chest.

?Well Hinata, I sent word to you to come see me yesterday.? Says Tsunade

	?Oh?I?m sorry, I just forgot, with all that has happened, I?m not thinking clearly.? Answers Hinata

?Well anyways, Hinata, I need to talk to you about what happened with Naruto? says Tsunade as she turns around to let Hinata get out of bed and get dressed. ^^^

	Hinata, looks down at her blanket at the sound of Naruto?s name, then she gets up and walk over to her dresser to put on some clothes.^^^

?I?m, Tsunade it?s ok to turn around now.? Says Hinata, as she slips on one of Naruto?s oversized shirts.

	? Well Hinata are you going to tell me what happened to Naruto or not?? ask Tsunade, as she puts her hands on her hips and leans to one side.




?I?m??well?..see Tsunade?.Naruto is??.is dead? says Hinata, as she then sits down on the bed and looks at the floor for a second, then looks up to see Tsunade looking out the window.

	?Hinata?.if Naruto was dead, Orochimaru wouldn?t have taken his body,?I mean why would he?? ask Tsunade, who turns to look at Hinata to see he reaction.

?Well I don?t know??but he?s dead?.no point in going looking for him!!? yells Hinata, as she covers her eyes and starts to cry.

	?Well Hinata if you say he is, then, I believe you, but if he isn?t, I need to know, because if Orochimaru, can some how control the Kyubi we would all be in extreme danger.?^^^

This makes Hinata shake her head, but Tsunade can tell that Hinata is hiding something. After sitting they?re not talking for a minute or two, Hinata hears Hiro crying and they both go down the stairs to Hiro?s room.
	Hinata picks up Hiro and holds him, as she unbuttons her shirt to feed Hiro.^^^

	?Well Hinata, if that is the truth then I will be going, but if for some reason your not telling me every thing, your only hurting your self.? Says Tsunade, as she turns and heads for the door.^^^

Tsunade puts her jacket on, and opens the door, which lets a cool breeze flow through the room, and Hinata can see that the ground is covered in a white blanket.^^^

	?Well bye Hinata and Hiro,?.Hinata I will see you soon.? Says Tsunade as she closes the door and leaves down the snowy covered road.

?Please forgive me Naruto, I must protect our son, and everyone else that would go looking for you, because if we do then all that would happen is?..is death.? Says Hinata to her self.^^^
				{Knock, Knock}

Hinata goes to the door and opens it to see Sakura.^^^


?Oh??*Sakura looks down to see Hinata breast feeding Hiro*??.well I didn?t expect to see that.? Says Sakura

	?Well my mom, feed me so, I thought I would do the same? answers Hinata, as she lets Sakura into the house, and takes her jacket.

?Well Sakura?.why are you here, so early?? asks Hinata

	?Well Hinata, Christmas is in 2 weeks so I thought you would want to hang lights and go get a tree.? Says Sakura, as she bends down making funny faces at Hiro, who isn?t paying her any mind.

?Ah?ok, but what about Hiro?? asks Hinata

	? Well, Ino said she would come over and watch him? says Sakura

?Oh ok, well lets do it.? Says Hinata^^^

	Hinata and Sakura get ready to go as Ino shows up to watch Hiro.
As Hinata and Sakura walk down the snowy road, Sakura asks Hinata about Naruto, but she just tells her to not worry. 
				{Somewhere out west}

            ?Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, please??please don?t,?.* Swish*?

?Filthy scum, don?t beg for your life, when you know I?m going to kill you anyway.? Says Kyubi-Naruto, these weaklings need to stay out of my way, the person I?m looking for is Grandora.

	?I?m here, who ever you are? answers Grandora

?Well, look who it is the legendary Grandora, the only living person to ever beat The 3rd Hokage In a battle.

	?Yes once a pawn a time, I was that person, but not any more, because of the 3rd, I am a peaceful villager of the cloud village. I don?t fight any more.? Answers Grandora



?Well don?t fight then, but either way I will claim your power with my absorption technique.? Says Kyubi-Naruto

	?Well it sees that I have no choice, but you wont be able to beat me!!? yells Grandora.^^^

Grandora calls on his power, he bends over and with a flash of light that engulfs him, Grandora walks out. He now looks like a 20 year old and is so muscled up that he looks like he can take on a tank.^^^

	?What is you name, stranger?? yells Grandora

?Well, since I am going to kill you. Ill tell you my name,?it?s Naruto.? Yells Kyubi-Naruto back at Grandora.

	?Well, Naruto, I can sense your power, that is the only reason I transformed back, to my real self, but you have no clue of how strong I am.? Says Grandora, as he starts to smile, and moves into a attacking stance.

?Well this is going to be fun, I never faced a legendary Sannin, before.? Yells Kyubi-Naruto.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

Authors notes: Well, I hope ya liked this chapter, and please read and review. I also will try and do at least too more chapters this week and a very long chapter before Christmas. I don?t have Internet access at my house so I have to do it at school. Well I hope like it and please tell me what you think, thanks. Please tell others about my story, and ask them to read this if you like it, thanks, merry Christmas.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 11, 2006)

Well i hope ya like it please tell me what you think.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok who thhe heck is Grandora ?


----------



## coondawger (Dec 11, 2006)

Well i had to come up with some new chacters. other wise my story wouldnt work, there will be some new people i hope that dosent upset anyone but i have to. Well other than that d oyou like it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2006)

i like it .. but ffs if its a Ledgendary sannin thats just STUPID ... there are only 3 of em NO MORE he can me a missing nin or something but NOOOT a Lendgendary Sannin


----------



## Shino Bambino (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you know Ino Saku Hina! and her uber cool friend Chibi Chan?

I heard the adore your fanficXD

(*hint**hint* ISH! is I)

10/10 oranges


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 11, 2006)

needs spacing, editing and grammar stuff...but nice story...


----------



## coondawger (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok thanks, i didnt know there was only three, but i guess now there's four,lol,. other than that i hope ya liked it, i'll update wensday.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 12, 2006)

Good story....finally found the chance to read it. I PM'd you my suggestions, just incase you liked it and implemented and it would not spoil it for others as well as incentive to keep it up.


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 12, 2006)

just finished reading ur story and i thought it was pretty good. I liked the flashbacks a lot,  but i didnt like the part wen the kyubi took over naruto's body...oh and can you plz say umm instead of i'm!?!?!?!?!?!? im sorry but it gets really annoying...  

P.S. i liked the parts wen neji and hiashi apoligize to hinata for being bastards lol


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 13, 2006)

coondawger:  Great updates, I really liked the flashbacks, I hated what Hiashi did to Hinata in the beginning of the flashback, thankfully he came to his senses.  Who is this Grandora and how did he transform? And how is he a Sannin?  What will happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## coondawger (Dec 13, 2006)

OK, ill start to use ummmmmm, i just never thought about it before,lol, well grandora is a missing legandary sannin and in the next chapter ill evplain it more. i think ya will like it, and it will have a really good fight. i had a ball game yesterday so ill have to update thursday, but it will be worth the wait i promise , please countinue to read and thank you all for suggestions, and if anybody else has some please let me know, thanks, and merry christmas ya.


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 13, 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo why does it have to be on thursday..i was all excited wen i got home to read an update..but now i see i have to wait *runs away sobbing*


----------



## coondawger (Dec 14, 2006)

Im so sorry,guys, my damn coumputer wont read my floopy disk and i have the back up saved at my house, so i will have to put it on friday, i am really sorry, but it will give me a chance to add to it and make it longer. please dont be mad guys i promise if the lord is willing ill put it on friday, please dont be mad!!!!


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 14, 2006)

............I think im dying....i really do..taking all this dissapointment lol but its ok take ur time plus if u can make the story better its worth the wait


----------



## coondawger (Dec 15, 2006)

*Chapter 8*

Authors notes: This chapter will reveal a lot of things. I just hope ya like it and please let me know what ya think. The chapter starts with Kyubi-Naruto and Grandora still fighting.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
                                      {Chapter 8}

As the Kyubi, finishes his sentence, Grandora is already attacking, he jumps into the air and goes through some hand signs.^^^

	?Reversal Jutsu? yells Grandora, as a blue circle of light flows from his hands and engulfs Kyubi-Naruto.

?What?. What was that, I feel no different, I guess you?re losing your touch, Grandora.? Snickers Kyubi-Naruto, as he lunges forward at Grandora.

	?We will see.? Says Grandora ^^^

As Kyubi and Grandora continue to fight, it looks as if the fight is a tie. ^^^

	?Well Naruto, you seem to have moves, but no jutsu?? says Grandora

?Ha,ha,ha?. I have plenty, lets see if you can stop this.? Yells Kyubi-Naruto, as he goes through some hand signs and yells ? Dark Shadow Clones Jutsu? ^^^

	At once, 75 Naruto clones appear, they all have a red glow in their eyes. ^^^

?See, Grandora, you cant beat * US*? says Kyubi-Naruto, and all the clones.

	?We will see about that? says Grandora, as he smiles

?Attack him? yells Kyubi-Naruto, as the clones charge towards Grandora. ^^^

The clones get with ion spiting distance of Grandora, when they all stop and turn towards Kyubi. ^^^




?What is this, why are you not attacking?? yells Kyubi-Naruto. 

	?Well Naruto, the jutsu I placed on you earlier wasn?t a dud, what it does, is turn any jutsu, that you use against your self.? Says Grandora

?Well that was slick, but no matter bring it.? Yells Kyubi-Naruto. ^^^

	At once all the clones start to attack Kyubi-Naruto, but he easily Disposes of them, with his razor like finger nails. When the dust clears, Kyubi, is on his right knee and smiling at Grandora. ^^^

?Nice move Grandora, I would expect no less, from the man that set me free.? Says Kyubi-Naruto

	?What??.what did you say?? asks Grandora, with a shaky tone of voice.

? Ha, ha, ha?. Well , where to start,?. Well Grandora. I know you remember that you set me free, because I took control of your mind, and as I roamed free, that damn 4th hokage, sealed me inside this boy. But I have been able to take control, now.? Says Kyubi-Naruto, to Grandora as he stands up and smiles.

	?The 4th hokage was a great man, I know because he was my brother, and he told me about his to be son, so I guess this him.* he points at Naruto*?Kyubi you are a demon of the devil, and you tricked me to let free, because of that, I have had to hide and give up my true path In life, but now that I have found you, I will kill you!!!? yells Grandora, as he charges toward Kyubi-Naruto.

?Lets see what you got? yells Kyubi-Naruto, as he to charges forward. ^^^

	Kyubi-Naruto and Grandora, hit head on, as each other throw punches at the other, Grandora does a back flip and while in the air, he goes through hand signs and yells ? Earth Bind Jutsu? at once the earth around Kyubi-Naruto shoots up and surrounds him before he can react. ^^^




?Well???I?m sorry Naruto, but to kill the Kyubi, I must also kill you?.my nephew.? Says Grandora, as he raises his hand to make the earth crush Naruto and the Kyubi. ^^^

	Grandora takes a deep breath and closes his fist. At once the shell around Naruto, closes in on it self and explodes. Grandora looks on expecting to see a body part or two, but there is none. Then out of no where Kyubi-Naruto, hits Grandora with a Kunai in the back. ^^^

?Well, I got you.? Snickers Kyubi-Naruto

	?uhhhhhhhh?..if you think that will beat me our crazy.? Yells Grandora, as he pulls the kunai out of his back.

?Well, Kyubi, it seems I have no choice but to call on a old friend, to help, because when the 3rd hokage died, I was there and with his last breath he gave me his soul to use, he told me I would face you again and he knew that it was the only way to kill you.? Says Grandora ^^^

	At once Grandora pulls a piece of parchment out of his pocket and with a quick bite of his index finger, he writes a symbol with his blood on the paper, and pushes the paper to the ground, but before he can bring fourth the 3rd hokage, Kyubi-Naruto yells ? Shadow Rasengan.? Before Grandora can react, Kyubi-Naruto shoves the rasengan into his chest; tearing his flesh apart and making him fly backwards. ^^^

	?Ahhhhh.. * Grandora spits up blood *??.you??you bastard?.? Says Grandora, as he falls to the ground.

?Do you think, I would let you bring him here. But now, Grandora I will take your power and become unstoppable.? Yells Kyubi-Naruto, as he puts his hand on Grandora?s face, and yells ? Chakra Absorption Jutsu? with a flash of light, blue chakra starts to flow from Grandora?s lifeless body into, Naruto?s. ^^^  


	?Ha?ha..ha. I told you fool, no on can beat me.? Says Kyubi-Naruto, as he starts to laugh.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 15, 2006)

*Chapter 8: countinued*

chapter 8: countinued.


{Back at Hinata?s and Naruto?s} 

?Wow, Sakura and Hinata, the lights are beautiful.? Says Ino, as they all glare up at the Christmas lights on the snowy roof.

	?Yeah, we did good, didn?t we Hinata?? asks Sakura, with a smile

?Oh?..yeah we did good.? Says Hinata, as she fakes a smile, all the day had done was make her think of last Christmas when her and Naruto where putting up the lights, and he and her some how found their way on top of each other in the snow making love. ^^^

	The three girls, go inside the house to warm up. When there?s a knock at the door. As Hinata opens the door she sees that it is Tsunade.^^^

	?Hi, Tsunade, why are you??.? Starts Hinata, when she notices the man beside her.

?Hinata??.this is Grandora, he doesn?t have long to live, but he has something you must hear.? Says Tsunade, as she and Hinata help Grandora to the couch. ^^^

	As they sit him down, he winces in pain, but pulls Hinata down to talk to her. ^^^

?Hinata??. I have seen??Naruto?.. the Kyubi has taken over his body. I could not defeat him, but??your?..son * Grandora points to the boy Ino is holding *??.but he might be able to.? Says Grandora, as he looks as if he is going to leave this world any minute.

	?What?.but?.he is just a baby? says Hinata, as she stands up, not fully understanding the conversation.

?Hinata, the Kyubi isn?t strong anofe to take on everyone here, let alone Tsunade, plus the barriers that Tsunade has put up, will help.? Says Grandora

	?But he will be?..strong anofe, if he can find?..lord Saxxon.? Says Grandora

?No?. I thought, he was dead?? asks Tsunade, with a look of disbelief on her face.

	?Well, our former teacher isn?t dead, and?Hinata, please give this to your son..* Grandora pulls out the piece of parchment*?..it will help him in the future, and please stop the Kyubi.? Says Grandora,  as his lungs take their last breath. ^^^

Tsunade, Sakura, Hinata, and Ino,  all glare at the dead man before them. After a long silence, Hinata asks Tsunade a question. ^^^

	?Tsunade, who is this?? asks Hinata, as she looks down at Grandora.

?Hinata, this was my former teammate and friend?..he is the one responsible for the??the release of the?..the Kyubi.? Tsunade, as she moves into the kitchen, the other?s following her.

	?Ok,?.so he let that damn fox out!!!? yells Sakura

?Well, Sakura, he was under the Kyubi?s control, and had no power over what he was doing,?because trust me, he wouldn?t have wanted what happened to happen.? Says Tsunade, as she pulls a box of black grain tea from the cabinet.

	?Ummm, Tsunade what did happen?? ask Hinata, as she sits down at he table, and sips the tea that Tsunade gives her.

?Well, as you know, The 4th Hokage had to give his life to save everyone else, and that he was Naruto?s father, but he was also, Grandora?s brother.? Answers Tsunade, as she takes a sip of the hot tea, and looks up to see everyone just dumbfounded.

	?Tsunade, I?m sorry for lying,?.about Naruto? says Hinata, s she fiddles with the cup of tea.

?Hinata, I know, I figured it out when you told me he was dead, I just knew Orochimaru wouldn?t take him, unless he was alive.? Says Tsunade




?Well, Tsunade what do we do now?? ask Ino, as she rocks Hiro back and forth in her arms.

	?Well, girls we need to bury Grandora, and I need to find, Lord Saxxon, before the Kyubi, other wise, we all are going to die.? Says Tsunade with a scared look on her face.

?Tsunade, who is Lord Saxxon?? ask Hinata

	?Hinata, he was mine, Grandora, and The 3rd hokage?s teacher, not to mention, The 3rd hokage?s father.? Says Tsunade, as she looks down at the table, and back up at Hinata.

?So, I take it that he is powerful then?? says Hinata.

	?Yes, very powerful, but sadly after the 4ths death, he disappeared and the only one that knew where he was is dead now.? Answers Tsunade.

?But we need to find him, he is the only one that can help.? Says Tsunade as she gets up and looks out the fogy window.

	?So you think, he can beat, the Kyubi, Tsunade.? Ask Sakura

?No, he can?t, he is paralyzed from the waist down because, he tried to destroy the Kyubi the first time, but sadly he wasn?t strong anofe and he lost control of his legs? answer?s Tsunade, with a sad look.

	?So what good, can he do?? ask Ino

?Well, he can still, teach, he can teach Hiro, how to beat the Kyubi.? Answers Tsunade, as she gets up and walks over to Hiro, and rubs his blond hair.

	?No?. no , he wont fight, I wont ?lose him to? yells Hinata, as she puts her hands over her face, and starts to cry. All the events of he day had pushed her, emotional to hard.



?Hinata, I know how you feel, but he may be our only hope, and if he is successful we might be able to save Naruto. ? says Tsunade, as she walks over to Hinata, and pulls her hands down to look into her, white eyes.

	?Ok, Tsunade, but how long do you think we have?? ask Hinata, as she wipes her eyes.

?Well, it will take us a while to find Saxxon, but if we can, and keep the Kyubi, from knowing we have him, we might have a while, hopeful long anofe for Hiro to get older, but only time will tell.? Says Tsunade, who walks over to Hiro and lifts him into the air, and smiles at the white eyed, blond boy.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


Authors notes: I hope ya liked it and please if you have any questions id be glad to answer them. It?s 12:30 at night and I?m going to bed. But please read and review and let me know what you think. And I?m sorry I couldn?t post Thursday, but my floppy disk missed up, and I couldn?t, I am working on chapter 9, it will be the longest I have done, because I don?t know when I will be able to post during Christmas vacation, but hopeful not long.

       Chapter 9 preview:

? Naruto?is that really you?


----------



## coondawger (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm sorry i am so late with this, but it gave me a chance to make it longer, and i will post the next chapter saturday, or monday, it will be long, becouse i dont know when i can post during christmas vacation, so it should be like 15 pages or so, but please review and let me know what ya think.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2006)

loooooooooooooongggggggggg!! and niiiiiiiiiicccccccccEEE!! THANKS!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the update ! i dont really like the thing about all the new chars and the third was Tsunades Teacher and not his fater and 1at and secound was the thirds teacher soo .. thats wird. but otherwise i like it


----------



## coondawger (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok thanks, i think you will really like, the christmas chapter, it will be the next one. but thanks.


----------



## abichan (Dec 15, 2006)

this is really great work. you have something to be proud of deffinitly! my only suggestions is to not go through hiro's whole life, just to skip to when hes 12 or something. ittl take too long and i dont think that alot of people would be interested in a fic that took several years to read. but this is a VERY good fic! keep up the good work!
PS: please keep naruto alive after they finish of kyuubi. it would actually make me cry if he died. thats how into your fic i am
thanks again!


----------



## abichan (Dec 15, 2006)

love it, second time reading it through, and i love it.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, thanks alot, i am only going to skip intell hes like 12or 13 and have flashbacks of his past ,i think you will like the next chapter, i tried to fimish it so i could post it today but it is so long that i have to wait intell monday but ya wont be disapointed, thansk you so much for the support. any body else reading this have any suggestions?


----------



## coondawger (Dec 16, 2006)

Please review my story if you read it thanks.


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

wonderfull.update soon please, yes i read your message before mine but im still asking to pester you, sooo...PLEASE UPDATE!


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay uppie dates!


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

UPDATEUPDATEUPDATE!*i like to torment*


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 16, 2006)

wow i really liked the new update and i thought the flashback of hinata and naruto suddenly on top of each other in the snow was funny lol


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 17, 2006)

coondawger:  Great update, you're right the chapter did answer a lot of questions.  What kind of jutsu was on the piece of parchment that Grandora gave to Hinata and how is Hiro going to use it?  What will happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## coondawger (Dec 17, 2006)

Well thanks guys, i am working on the next chapter, and will post it soon.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

*chapter 9: christmas suprise.*

Authors notes:  Well I hope ya like this chapter, I am at my aunts typing it because my computer got fried. This is the longest chapter I have done, so set back, grab some chips, relax naked in your bean bag chair, and enjoy. Please let me know what you think.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
                           Chapter 9: Christmas surprise

?We here today, to lay to rest, a great man???.he had made mistakes in his life, but he also tried to do what was right.? Says the preacher

	?He, will be greatly missed.? Says Tsunade, as she goes up to the casket to say good by to Grandora.
		{Later that afternoon}
	*knock, knock*

?Umm, Tsunade, are you ok?? ask Hinata, as she walks into Tsunade?s office, and sees her sitting in her chair, staring the fire.

	?Yes, I?m fine,?..where is Hiro?? answers Tsunade, as she looks up at Hinata and fakes a smile.

?Oh??he?s at Tenten?s? answers Hinata, as she moves to the couch and sits down.

	?Hinata??I need to tell you something,........*Hinata, looks at Tsunade and shakes her head ok*?well to start, we think we know where Lord Saxxon is.? Says Tsunade, as she turns to look back at he fire.

?Well?..Isn?t that good?? ask Hinata

	?Yes?.but, we have,,,news that?.the other villages have, seen Naruto, and he is wanted for the murder of 20 people right now? answers Tsunade

?No?.but, what will they do?? ask Hinata, as she looks down at the floor, her eyes starting to water.





?I?m not entirely sure Hinata, but if they send out , black ops, it wont be good for them, but it will keep him busy, while I send Lee and Neji, to retrieve, Lord Saxxon? answers Tsunade.

?Why must you send them?? ask Hinata, looking up at Tsunade

	?Well Hinata, Lee and Neji are two of our top jonin and with Kakashi, being still gone, they are our best choices to send? answers Tsunade

?Oh,?.ok, well if you don?t mind, Tsunade, I feel like going home, it is Christmas eve, and I want to spend time, with Hiro? says Hinata

	?Ok Hinata, I will see you later then, and Merry Christmas, I sent my gifts for you and Hiro, to your house earlier? says Tsunade, as she gets up to see Hinata to the door. ^^^

Hinata leaves Tsunade?s, and as she is walking home, it starts to drizzle, the ground is already covered in snow and the December breeze is chilling on her skin, Hinata looks up in the sky and sees a full moon, the village is asleep, but because of the moon, its still bright, just like the night her and Naruto spent at he lake.
	 {Flashback}

Naruto had asked her to go, and after they sat there for awhile holding each other, he did the most unexpected thing, he proposed to her. Hinata remembered all of this, and then how Naruto and her had decided to wait intell after Hiro was born??..Hinata came back to reality as some rain hit her in the face. As Hinata is walking down the snowy road to the house, she sees something in the small patch of woods in front of the house. ^^^

	?Who?.who is there?? ask Hinata, startled by the voice she hears.

?Hinata?.you?.shouldn?t be out here in the cold? answers Naruto, as he falls to his knees in the snow.

	?Naruto!!!...?yells Hinata, as she runs to the blond, bloody covered boy.


?Naruto are you ok?? ask Hinata, as she bends down and stares into his eyes.

	?Hinata, I?.. I don?t have long?. I was able to take back control of my body for a little while, but I can feel, him coming back. I needed to see you again, and to see Hiro?.? Says Naruto, as he looks up into Hinata?s white eyes, that are starting to water.

?Nar?Naruto, I have missed you so?.so much? cries Hinata, as she leans forward and kisses him on the lips?*Naruto kisses her back, then grabs her shoulders and pushes her away*

	?Hinata, listen? I don?t have much time left, but listen I want you to take Hiro and run, keep moving, I don?t know how long it will be  before the Kyubi, comes here, but I want you gone, no one can stop him? says Naruto, as he looks off to the side.

?Naruto? I can help you?you can fight it.? Says Hinata, glaring at Naruto.

	? No?. I cant, he has gotten so much stronger,?.Hinata I must leave soon, but I want to see Hiro? says Naruto

?Ok,?let me help you to the house? says Hinata, as she helps Naruto to his feet, and they start on their way to the house. ^^^

	Hinata and Naruto enter the house, and see Sakura asleep on the sofa, her hand up at her cheek. This makes Naruto smile. They move up the stairs, and stop at Hiro?s door. ^^^ 

?Hinata, let me go In alone ok? ask Naruto, as he turns to face her and kisses her on the cheek.

	?Ohh?.ok Naruto?? answers Hinata, as she looks down at the floor?*Naruto opens the door and walks in, closing it behind him*. ^^^

Naruto walks over to Hiro?s bed, he looks down at the sleeping boy before him. He then, touches Hiro?s cheek and a tear falls from his eye. ^^^




?Oh?..my little boy, I?m so sorry?.* Kill him Naruto, do it, or when I take control, I will*?.no,no,no?you wont?.my son I must go, but remember, I love you, and?.always protect your mother?..son? says Naruto, as he turns around and walks toward the door, then turns around to look at his son one more time before walking out the door.

?Umm?Naruto?are you ok?? ash Hinata, as she reaches up and wipes a tear from Naruto?s cheek.

	?No Hinata?I?m?not?.I?m sorry but?. I must go now?.or, I fear that all I love will be taken from me.? Answers Naruto, as he turns to leave down the stairs.

?No?you cant, leave me again? yells Hinata, as she runs towards Naruto and wraps her arms around his waist.

	?Hinata? I must,?? I will try my best to keep the Kyubi away from here, but I don?t  know how long that will take? says Naruto, who then turns around and hugs Hinata, then turns around and kisses Hinata passionately.

?*Hinata starts to cry*? Naruto?you cant leave me?.? Cries Hinata, as she wraps her arms around him again, and buries her face into his stomach.

	?I?m?..sorry?Hinata? says Naruto, as he pushes her away, and runs down the stairs, and out the door into the darkness. ^^^

Hinata pulls her legs up to her chest, and starts to cry again. Sakura who was woke up by the noise, runs up the stairs to Hinata, and tries to comfort her.
		{Christmas Morning}
	*Chirp. Chirp*

Hinata wakes up to the sound of birds chirping on her window ^^^

	?Ohh, Naruto?Merry Christmas, where ever you are? says Hinata, to her self.
			*Knock, Knock*

?Hinata, are you awake? ask Sakura, from the other side of the door


?Umm, yeah? answers Hinata, as she gets up and puts on some pajamas with candy canes on them, over her naked body. ^^^


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

*chapter 9: countinued*

Hinata and Sakura walk down stairs, Hinata sees Ino playing with Hiro. She walks into the kitchen to make some orange pekoe tea. After she makes her a cup and two for the other girls, she walks back into the living room. They start to open presents for Hiro, but he only cares about the Chihuahua puppy that Ino had got him. Hinata after a little while, gets up to pick up the wrapping paper, when she notices a silver box under the tree. ^^^

?I guess we missed one,?did one of ya get this?? ask Hinata, as she picks up the little box, and sits down on the sofa.

	?*No*..both girls say at the same time.

?Oh, ok, then I?ll open it.? Says Hinata, as she opens the box and finds a letter on top. ^^^

Dear Hinata.

	I wish, I could be there in person, but I can?t, by the time you are reading this the Kyubi, has taken back control of my body. On my way to se you, I stopped and picked something up for you. I hope you like it, and please, when Hiro gets old anofe to understand what has happened, please?.. *?tell him, I love him, and to never let anyone push him around. And I love you, I promise to see you again.
					Love Naruto.


Hinata looks up from the letter, and then back at the box, inside is Naruto?s head band, for Hiro. And then underneath it is a  necklace covered in diamonds and rubies, and it has a locket on it, that you can put a picture in.^^^

	?Oh,?Naruto, I miss you?*Hinata covers her eyes and starts to cry, when she looks down to see that Ino had placed Hiro on her knees*?.here Hiro, this was your fathers, he wants me to give it to you? says Hinata. As she wraps the headband around Hiro?s neck, and ties it.
			{Later that day}

?Hey, Hinata did you know that, Neji and Lee are leaving today, to go bring Lord Saxxon back here? says Sakura, as she puts away one of the plates that Hinata had just rinsed off.

	?Are you serious,?when? ask Hinata, with a real surprised look on her face.

?Well, in 30 minutes, I believe? answers Sakura 

	?Then lets get going, I want to see them before they leave? says Hinata, as she runs to the living room and picks up Hiro, and heads out he door towards the gates.

?Lee, Neji, wait up? yells Hinata, as she comes to a stop,?.panting from running all the way to the gates. Sakura is behind her holding Hiro.

	?Oh, Hinata, don?t worry, we will be back soon? says Lee, with a glisten in his eyes.

?Well I wanted to say good luck to you cousin, and to you Lee, and to please be careful.? Answers Hinata, as she looks down at the ground, but then notices that Neji had moved up in front of her.

	?Hinata, I promise we will be back soon, so don?t worry, just promise me you?ll take care of Hiro, I want to teach him a few tricks when he gets older? says Neji, as he hugs Hinata and gives her a kiss on the cheek. ^^^

This takes Hinata by surprise, because she?s still not use to Neji being this way, ever since that day at the Hyugi house, he has been nicer and tries to help her when ever he can. ^^^

	?Oh?ok?.I promise, I?ll see you soon then? answers Hinata, who smiles and waves at the two friends.

?Bye, Hinata, take care? says Lee, as him and Neji disappear behind the gates.
			{3 days later}

?Neji, we are getting closer? says Lee

?I know,?his house should be some where around here? answers Neji, as they turn around a bend and see a old looking wooden cottage, beside a mountain stream.
				{Knock, Knock}

?Please come in?

	?Hi sir, we are here to escort you to the village hidden in the leaves? answers Lee, as he and Neji, both bow to the white haired man In the wheel chair before them.

?Well, it?s good to see you to, I hoped ya would have a safe trip here? says Lord Saxxon, with a smile

	?No, we had a good trip? answers Neji

?Well, would anyone of you, like a cup of tea? ask Lord Saxxon, as he moves over to the table and pours two cups of tea for them.

	?Well sir, I think we should get moving, we have news that Naruto was sited 12 miles from here? says Lee, as he turns to look out the window.

?Ok, then lets get moving? says Lord Saxxon.

	?Well sir, do you want us to carry you or?..? starts Lee

?No?.I have a jutsu, that I can use, that allows me to walk, but that?s it? says Lord Saxxon, as he goes through some hand signs, and yells ? 2 legs jutsu??.and slaps his palms onto his legs.

	?Wow, so you can walk now, sir? says Lee, as he looks at the man standing before him, he has white hair, blue eyes, and even though he?s in his 70s he looks like he is 40.

?Yes, I can Lee, but it takes a lot of chakra to use the jutsu? says Lord Saxxon.

	?Ok, we need to get moving sir? says Neji. ^^^



The three ninjas leave the house, and start on their way back to the village. As they are moving along, the men spot a man in the road ahead. ^^^

	?Naruto?? whispers Neji

?Well, so they sent you two, to fetch the old man? says Kyubi-Naruto, as he starts to walk towards the three.

	?Look boys, I cant fight him,?.but I have a transportation jutsu that I can use, but I only can bring one person with me? says Lord Saxxon.

?Lee you go with him? says Neji

	?No Neji?.. I couldn?t beat Garra, and I haven?t got to face you yet, but I always wanted to face Naruto at his strongest, and that would be now, so please go, I will take of this? says Lee, as he gives Neji a thumbs up.

?Ok Lee, but I will be back? says Neji

	?Wait Neji, please give this to my son in case I don?t make it back? says Lee, as he throws Neji his headband,?and Neji catches it and gives Lee a nod. ^^^

Lord Saxxon and Neji disappear into a cloud of smoke. Naruto had reached a few feet a way from Lee now. ^^^

	?Ahhhh * Growls Kyubi-Naruto,*?.well it looks like, I wont be able to kill that old man right now, but I guess you will have to do? says Kyubi-Naruto, with a smile.

?We will see about that. Naruto I know you can hear me, because of you, I can still fight, but I will do my best to stop this demon that is controlling you, even if that means I have to kill you??my friend,?.because, I know that you would do the same for me? says Lee, as he looks down at the ground and back up at Kyubi-Naruto.

	?Lee?.do it?..please stop him? yells Naruto, as he is able to take control for a minute before the Kyubi takes back control.

?Well, are you ready to die? says Kyubi-Naruto ^^^

	Lee and Kyubi-Naruto stare at each other for a minute, before Lee jumps backwards and takes off his leg weights. ^^^

?Now!!!, Naruto, lets get to it? yells Lee

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

Authors Notes: well I hope ya like this chapter and please read and review, thanks and merry Christmas. I will try and do the next chapter as soon as possible, thanks.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Well i hope ya like it, please read and review.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2006)

I like it  cant wait for the fight =D


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks anybody else read it?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

coondawger said:


> Thanks anybody else read it?


 Yeah great story man. I can't wait until my fanfic reaches this level of action.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks dude did you get my message i sent you?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

coondawger said:


> Thanks dude did you get my message i sent you?


 Yeah I also updated my fanfic


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok thanks,i really apreciate ya opinions, and i we diffentaly check out your story.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2006)

this was very well done!the perfect Christmas gift!! the fight..  cant wait!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Well thanks dude. any one else have any comments?


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Dec 18, 2006)

im loving the story i especially like it how your leaving us on a cliff hanger. Anyway keep me informed


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Well thanks, i will update soon and i think ya will like it.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey if your a guest why dont you register so you can tell me what you think.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 19, 2006)

coondawger:  Great update, I really liked the gift that Naruto gave to Hinata and to Hiro.  I dying to see what happens in the fight between the Kyuubi and Lee and I hope that Lord Saxxon will be able to help.  What will happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## coondawger (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok thanks, i am trying to make the fight really good, i think ya will like it or hate what happens. lol.. but im not going to tell enything yet, but in the 11 chapter ya are in for a BIG!!! suprise!!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 20, 2006)

Any body else read this? and i will update like friday i hope thanks, merry christmas


----------



## coondawger (Dec 20, 2006)

Any body else read this? and i will update like friday i hope thanks, merry christmas


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool. I can't wait to see your fight scene. My next episode is a big fight scene it is going to be a great update for the both of us.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah thanks, i am going to see yours right now!!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 22, 2006)

I think my update might take longer like saturday or sunday. I want to get the fight just right.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 22, 2006)

wow i only read the 1st 2 chapters like the begining of the minth n i come back n there r soo many missin parts to the story wow u just left naruto with oro then poof hes fighting grandora n how was this guy a sannin the sannin only belong to the hidden leaf and if he defeated the 3rd n was the 4ths brother why would he have trained with the 2rd n tsunade man u make 2 many gaps in this story 2 b filled and if oro was evil n wanted to learn all the jutsus in the world wouldnt he have gone 2 lord saxxon come on now make some sense here u have about 4 big holes in this story and 20 small ones if naruto had contol of his body wouldnt he asked hinata 2 kill him thats what a real man would have done come on so many holes in this story it would b a great 1 if u would fill them u have about 5-7 chaps that could fill all the holes im not sayin ur story sux im sayin that if this was a book the reviews would murder u u skiped around so many things im surprised no1 else noticed.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 22, 2006)

*Ok*

Well were to start . ok i think you need to keep reading if you only read two chapters, i dont think you are understanding everthing becouse for example, grandora, was the one that beat the 3rd in a fight, and he was the 4ths brother, simple anofe. and orochimaru came back for revenge after the 3rd sealed his arms, and later i will explaine how he got them back. but you need to just i guess closily read the story and you should find no holes, and if there is some its becouse i havent covered them yet i left them on purpouse to make ya think, im working on them. i will update hopefull saturday but not sure, this chapter has been the hardest to do, but thanks for reading some of it, so just read the reat and then tell me what you think. Merry christmas ya.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 22, 2006)

coondawger said:


> Well were to start . ok i think you need to keep reading if you only read two chapters, i dont think you are understanding everthing becouse for example, grandora, was the one that beat the 3rd in a fight, and he was the 4ths brother, simple anofe. and orochimaru came back for revenge after the 3rd sealed his arms, and later i will explaine how he got them back. but you need to just i guess closily read the story and you should find no holes, and if there is some its becouse i havent covered them yet i left them on purpouse to make ya think, im working on them. i will update hopefull saturday but not sure, this chapter has been the hardest to do, but thanks for reading some of it, so just read the reat and then tell me what you think. Merry christmas ya.


 Are you going to do a cover?


----------



## makemytime (Dec 23, 2006)

great work, a real piece of art


----------



## Sir Hoshi (Dec 23, 2006)

This fanfic is excellent. I've been reading it for some time and I highly admire this, this does give me the inspiration to write my own type of fanfiction. Keep up the good work my friend, I shall look foreward into reading some more.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank you all, and i will try to do a cover art but dont have a scanner. and i am really sorry about this, but i can update today, i am still working on it, i promise when i do put it up it will be long!!!!!!!!!! and really good. i havent finished typing it becouse my sister got sent to a grils camp for the.....bad grils i guess. so i havent had much time to do it, i am so sorry please dont be mad, i promise to update soon as possibell but not sure when, some time next week, im so sorry!!! but merry christmas, and have a great time, everyone,and please keep the updates coming plug.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2006)

Awwww i want the next chapter and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 26, 2006)

coondawger said:


> Thank you all, and i will try to do a cover art but dont have a scanner. and i am really sorry about this, but i can update today, i am still working on it, i promise when i do put it up it will be long!!!!!!!!!! and really good. i havent finished typing it becouse my sister got sent to a grils camp for the.....bad grils i guess. so i havent had much time to do it, i am so sorry please dont be mad, i promise to update soon as possibell but not sure when, some time next week, im so sorry!!! but merry christmas, and have a great time, everyone,and please keep the updates coming plug.


 Plug? Did you mean Pug? lol. Hurry up on your update I have mine pretty much ready just doing brief checks and mods. Also I could not think of a cover Art for my new episode, so I am just going to do a filler cover with time skip Hinata on it(episode kinda relates to her.) I was going to do a silohette of Koji, but it wasn't coming out the way I invisioned it. The next time I see you on the forums I better see an update!


----------



## Shino Bambino (Dec 26, 2006)

1000/10 oranges for the fanfic^.^


----------



## shikamaru1992 (Dec 26, 2006)

*hello*

hello coondawger this is your friend and i need your help i think and your story is ok i guess i mean its something that could be read in a second-rate magazine but other than that no


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

love the new updates! and that was an EXTREAMLY long chapter! L-O-V-E-I-T-!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey are the fight beetwen lee and Kyuubi coming soon ?


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Dec 28, 2006)

dude! awsome story, i love it!kyu


----------



## coondawger (Dec 30, 2006)

*Chapter 10*

Authors Notes: Well here?s chapter 10, sorry for the long wait, but I have had little time to type. This chapter starts with Lee and Naruto about to fight, so please enjoy.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% 
     Chapter 10: Power of Youth against the power of evil!!

?Ok?Naruto, lets get to it.? Yells Lee, as he runs toward Naruto, and he?s moving so fast that that Kyubi-Naruto can barely see him.^^^

	Kyubi-Naruto, gets in a defensive stance, but at once, Lee takes out Kyubi-Naruto?s knees and buries his left elbow into the back of Kyubi-Naruto?s head.
    At once Kyubi-Naruto catches himself with his hands and does a front flip, catching Lee with his right foot into his face. Lee fly?s backwards landing on his feet.^^^

?Very good Lee, I forgot that you?re so fast, but see, I?m also fast.? Says Kyubi-Naruto, as he starts to glow with a red aura.^^^

	Kyubi-Naruto starts to run towards Lee, but Lee also charges forward, they hit full force In the middle of the road.
Lee pulls out 2 kunai, and shoves them into Kyubi-Naruto?s chest, and does a back flip away from him.^^^ 

?Well, I guess your not fast anofe.? Smirks Lee, as he stands up.

	?Oh yeah? yells Kyubi-Naruto, as he throws 3 kunai at Lee.^^^

Lee is surprised to hear Naruto behind him, but immediately jumps forward over the clone in front of him, just as the 3 kunai slice into the clone, causing it to burst into smoke.^^^

	?Good move Naruto, but you will have to do better than that.? Says Lee
				{Back at Konnoha}





?Madam Hokage, Neji, has returned with Lord Saxxon? says the guard

	?Thank you. Please send them , to me? says Tsunade
				{Knock, Knock}

?Please come in? answers Tsunade, as she moves in front of her desk.

	?Madam Tsunade!!, I need to get back to lee? yells Neji, before he is even all the way into the room.

?I see Neji, so you two ran into Naruto then?? ask Tsunade

	?Yes,?.we did Tsun? answers Lord Saxxon, calling her by the nick name that he gave her long ago.

?Well, It?s good to see you again master, but?.Neji, you cant go back, for it may already be to late for Lee. And if you go back, you may never come back? says Tsunade, as she looks down at the ground,?.Neji hearing this grips Lee?s headband that he is holding.

	?But?.but I must, I told Lee I would.? Says Neji, shaking his fist.

?Listen Neji, theirs no way, I can go back there, so for you to get where Lee is, it would take 2 days? states Lord Saxxon, as he looks over at the exhausted boy standing by the door

	?Then, I better get going!!? yells Neji, as he runs out the door towards the gates.

?Aren?t you going to do something? says Lord Saxxon

	?I?ll send a couple black ops after him? answers Tsunade, as she moves over to her desk and hits a red button.
			{Back at the Fight}

?Well Lee, your good, but I?m getting bored, so I?ll end this? says Kyubi-Naruto, as he starts charging Lee with a kunai in his hand.^^^

	Lee jumps back and runs into the forst.^^^

?Huh,?running Lee? says Kyubi-Naruto, as he stops his attack and glares at the place Lee entered the woods.^^^

	Lee stops on a branch and starts to unlock the gates with in.
This also makes him remember back to when Naruto helped him to be able to fight again.
			{Flashback}

?Ahhhh?. I ??.. I cant do it?

	?No Lee, don?t give up, push through the pain. I know you can, and you must if you ever want to fight me again, and prove to your self that you aren?t a failure, because your not, so fight through the pain Lee? says Naruto to the exhausted Lee, lying on the ground, with blood coming out of his knuckles.

?I want to Naruto but?maybe the doctors where right, maybe I wont never be able to fight again? says Lee, as a tear falls from his right eye and hits the ground.
	?Yes, you can bushy brow, just?just believe in yourself, and you can do anything? says Naruto, as he crosses his arms and smiles.
			{Present time}

?Naruto!!!?. I will believe In myself? yells Lee??1st gate??2nd gate?..3rd gate??Ahhhhhhhh??.4th gate!!! ^^^

	Lee starts to glow, and with super human speed runs out of the woods, and with his right fist collides with Kyubi-Naruto?s stomach, sending him spinning into the air and landing with a loud thud.^^^

?Damn you boy!!!? you have made me really angry now? yells Kyubi-Naruto, as he picks himself up off the ground, and then the red aura around him grows brighter and then there is a loud crash.

	?What are you?? ask Lee, as he takes a step back

?Ha,ha,ha,ha, I am the 9 tailed fox? yells Kyubi-Naruto, as 9 glowing tails collide with the ground behind him. ^^^


	Lee can?t believe the total destruction that the tails are causing. In every direction the tails are hitting trees and slicing them in half like they were sticks of butter.
As Lee is watching this one of the tails fly toward his head, but Lee quickly ducks underneath it. Then another tail heads his way, and the rest follow. ^^^
	?Ha,ha,ha?Lee, your fast, but my tails will hit you eventually? says Kyubi-Naruto, as he lets out more laughter. ^^^

Lee is quickly dodging them as fast as he can. The tails let up for a minute, and Lee falls to his knees, the strain from opening all the gates is tearing his body apart, sweat is poring from lees body, and his hands are dripping blood. ^^^

	?Well Lee, It has been fun, but I will end this now? yells Kyubi-Naruto, as he runs towards Lee, the tails destroying everything in their way.
			{Lee?s interself}

Well?.this is it?.. I barely can move, but if I?m going down, then I?m going to use my most powerful move??so I?m sorry Guy-Seinse, you told me never to, because to do it, I had to have all the gates open, and it would certainly kill me to go that fast??but I?m going to die anyways so why not try and take him out with me?.so I?m sorry Tenten?and I?, sorry son.
			{Back to normal}

	?Ahhhhhhhh??. ?Heavenly Lotus??? yells Lee, as his body glows even brighter, and within a second he charges Kyubi-Naruto, and with a incredible left hook, sends Kyubi-Naruto into the air. ^^^

Lee pushes off the ground, and with a barrage of 70 hits into Kyubi-Naruto?s stomach, he then disappears and reappears behind Kyubi-Naruto, the tails try to keep up but they can?t. Lee catches Kyubi-Naruto by the throat, and with his left knee, he slams it into Kyubi-Naruto?s spine, making blood pour out of his mouth.
	Then with a flip of his body, Lee, grabs Kyubi-Naruto?s arms and places his feet behind Kyubi-Naruto?s ears, and with Incredible speed, they both head for the ground.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 30, 2006)

*Chapter 10: countinued*

Just before they hit, Lee jumps off, sending Kyubi-Naruto face first into the rocky ground, causing a crater the size of a Mobil home.
	Lee lands a few yards away, where he turns and looks toward the crater. When the dust settles, he doesn?t see any movement from the crater. He takes a deep breath and sighs ? I did it? I?m sorry my friend.?
	Then with a cracking sound like thunder, the tails start to move out of the hole and Lee sees, a bloody face emerge from the crater. ^^^

	? ohh?well I tried? says Lee, he cant move a muscle and it hurts so bad just to breath.

?? ?Deep Breath??.huhuhu?.well?..well Lee, that was impressive, but?not good anofe? says Kyubi-Naruto, as he moves over to Lee, grabs him by the throat and looks into his Lee?s eyes, and crakes a grin. Then without hesitation he throws Lee, up into the air, and one of the tails swings over and collides with Lee, sending him flying towards the trees and with a thundering sound, lee?s body fly?s through 3 trees before hitting another and falling to the ground, with a puddle of blood forming around him. ^^^
				{Inside Naruto}

?Lee!!!!?you bastard?..no Lee..? yells Naruto

	?Oh shut up?he was weak, just like you are with me? snickers the Kyubi. ^^^

Kyubi-Naruto, starts to walk way and after a day goes by Neji finally arrives at the destroyed place were he left Lee. ^^^

	?Lee!!?.were are you?? yells Neji. ^^^

Neji looks around and then notices the path through the fallen trees, and as he runs towards them, he sees the mangled body in front of him.
	?No?no Lee?this cant be?Lee!!!? yells Neji, as he falls to his knees and covers eyes.
    The 3 black ops appear a minute later and after some time they place Lee?s body into a body bag and the 4 start on their way back towards the village. ^^^
			{Back at Orrochimarus}


    ?Well?look at you..? Snickers Orrochimaru, at the sight of Kyubi-Naruto?s bloody clothes.

?Well that boy put up a decent fight?.and the Lord was able to escape to the village, but that?s alright, I can deal with him last,?I have others to find first.? Says Kyubi-Naruto
			{2 days later at Konnoha}

  ?Are you ok Tenten?? ask Hinata, as she moves over to the crying girl dressed in black.

	?Well, I just buried my husband, how do you think I feel?? answers Tenten, as she looks up at Hinata.

? I know?.how you feel, but?..you can get through this?.we both can ok? says Hinata, as she lends forward to hug Tenten.
				{2 hours later in Tsunade?s office}

?Look Lord Saxxon. The Kyubi knows you?re here, so he will come looking for you, and I fear that we cant stop him, I mean did you see Lee?s body?you couldn?t even tell if it was him? says Tsunade

	?Well?. I?m not sure?if he wanted to, he would be here by now.? Answers Lord Saxxon, as he takes a sip of his ho tea.
		{Knock,Knock}

?Yes please come in? answers Tsunade

	?Hi miss Tsunade, and Lord Saxxon, I just had to tell you something??well see, Naruto came and saw me Christmas eve, he told me not to worry, and I tried to convince him that we could help, but he wouldn?t listen, he said that the Kyubi didn?t have the power to come here yet?.what ever he meant by that? says Hinata, as she looks over at Lord Saxxon.

?I see??that makes sense, I guess that the Kyubi has found a way to                         separate him self from Naruto, but first he must gain great power?..but I am stumped, because he cant reverse the jutsu the 4th Hokage placed on him with out having the 4th Hokage and that isn?t possible because he?s dead.? Says Lord Saxxon.

?Well none the less, we will increase our defenses and hope we have time on our side? answers Tsunade, as she moves over to the window, and looks out into the snowy covered village.
			{13 years later}

	?Hiro are you up, its almost time for school!? yells Hinata, who walks back into the kitchen to finish breakfast.
		{Inside Hiro?s dream}

? Hiro????.?

	?Who?who are you?? ask Hiro

?Well boy?.that?s a long story?but I guess you can call me grandpa? answers the voice

	?What!!!?.what do you mean?? asks the shocked Hiro.

?ha.ha?..well, I at one time was the 4th Hokage?I am also Naruto?s dad, and your grandfather? answers the 4th Hokage

	?Where did you come from?? ask Hiro

?In time you will learn all, but its time to get up? says the 4th Hokage
			{Buzzzz ? alarm clock?}
 ?Wow?was that a crazy dream or what?? whispers Hiro to him self

	 ? It was no dream? says the 4th Hokage

?Ahhhhhhh? yells Hiro, as he runs towards the bathroom.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

Authors notes: Well were finally at his growing up, I hope ya like this chapter, and am really sorry for being so late with it. Bit please let me know what ya think, and I hope ya all had a good Christmas!

	Chapter 11 preview: ?Hey you blonde squirt, you want a piece of me??


----------



## coondawger (Dec 30, 2006)

Well i hope ya like it and really sorry for the long wait. and yes i meant pug, and i will check it out later, ok. but gots to go.


----------



## abichan (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG!! my mouth just hang open for a moment that was so intense.awsome update dude! i cant wait till the next part.too bad about lee though..he was kinda coll, in a geeky kinda way! heh-heh! keep em comin'!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 30, 2006)

Finally, you make me wait so long, I should neg rep you just kidding >_<! Great work I can't wait to see the next chapter hopefully sooner and more Hinata!


----------



## sword_war444 (Dec 30, 2006)

I read this for 1.5 hours. This iis the best fan fic ever


----------



## coondawger (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, i will update up like tuesday or wensday maybe sooner, but thanks i am glad ya liked it.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 31, 2006)

That sounds cool!! see im at my friends house and thats the only reason i ws able to get on the internet for a little bit, i will tr yand read yours as soon as possible, and i think like maybe...a headband and kunai, and maybe a shuriken with blood on it, sounds cool. but you really liked the chapter?


----------



## coondawger (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah i read it, it was really good, what does anyone else think about this chapter?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah nice bringing my idea in the story. Though I wanted the 4th to train Hinata not the baby


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 1, 2007)

awesome chapter that was intense poor lee cant wait till 11


----------



## hunter268 (Jan 2, 2007)

wow great updates i liked the fight a lot,  but it was sad wen lee died  
I also cant wait for chapter 11 i want to see that surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## coondawger (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks guys, i am still working on it..but will try and update soon, i hope like friday i have been busy, but thanks, and have a good week.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 3, 2007)

T_T awww still no cover. Hurry up and update! it is your turn to entertain these people.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 4, 2007)

well i have no way right now to put one, but i am trying my best to update friday i got sick yesterday and went to bed at 5:00 so i dident get to work on it, but hopefull i can friday, but good work on yours.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 4, 2007)

I know this is off topic, but did you watch the english Naruto marathon? I just had to because like a train wreck you know you shouldn't look, but you do anyways just to see how bad it is.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 4, 2007)

man i love the series, i had seen them all, so...but cant wait intell the new epsiodes, but what did you think?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate some of the voices Hinata and Lee are the ones they did the best on.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 5, 2007)

i dislike the english naruto i donno why but i do


----------



## coondawger (Jan 8, 2007)

well i like it, hey i wont be able to update, my dad went in to the hospital and i have had way to much stuff to do, but i am working on it, i hope i can some time this week, sorry guys, every freakin week something happens, so sorry.


----------



## abichan (Jan 8, 2007)

Its all right, hope your dad gets better!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah i hope so to, i just have been so tired and when i get time to type i have other stuff to do.. i have it wrote but have to type it, i think ya are going to be happy a really good fight is coming up bettween Hiro and.......well since ya have waited so long ill tell ya...and Garra. s oit will be good


----------



## abichan (Jan 8, 2007)

ooooooooooo! Hiro VS Garra! id pay good money to see that. heh-heh. just take your time!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 8, 2007)

well i think ya will really like it, also some one that has been gone for a while will return,....big suprise..... so ya will like the next two chapters..


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 9, 2007)

yay suprise hope your dad gets beter


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 9, 2007)

Rofl my upcoming episode is a Gaara one I hope both of ours come out awesome. Also it seems like it wasn't our week last week your dad in the hostpital and me and a shard of wood stuck into my foot.


----------



## Stickman_sam (Jan 9, 2007)

NOOO why did the story have to end here?! It was soooooo awesome!

Please continue!!!


----------



## abichan (Jan 9, 2007)

Its not over stickman sam. read coondawgers comments.He cant post for another few days. his dads in the hospital.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 9, 2007)

i will post wensday. and i hope its really good, and thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 10, 2007)

yay thats really soon


----------



## coondawger (Jan 10, 2007)

no i dont care, i will find were its at. i worked all night on the chapter and only have 2 pages left to do, so it will be thursday before i can put it on, im sorry guys, but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 10, 2007)

coondawger said:


> no i dont care, i will find were its at. i worked all night on the chapter and only have 2 pages left to do, so it will be thursday before i can put it on, im sorry guys, but it will be worth the wait.


 Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Also I started working on the sketch. Two words: Smexy Awsome! Makes me want to hurry up with my episodes get to the episode that it would be used for.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 11, 2007)

ohhhhhhh smexy i wanna see


----------



## coondawger (Jan 11, 2007)

thats cool, guys i have my chapter done but on word the damn thing keeps saying my chapter is locked by another user so i cannt put it on, i guess when i get home ill have to see wha tthe problem is, im so sorry, i will have to wait intell friday i guess, i cant open it.....i need a flash drive!!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 11, 2007)

KHAAAAAAAN! Curse you and your playing with our emotions!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 11, 2007)

Authors notes:  Well everyone sorry for the long wait, but I have had a really bad couple of weeks. I got this wrote and didn?t get to start typing it intell last night. I really hope ya like this chapter, I didn?t go into a whole lot of detail at first but when I was typing it i added like two pages more. I have to admit for a while I was getting tired of working on this, not that I ran out of ideas or anything, it was just that, when I actually had time to work on it I had other stuff I wanted to do, but I knew that ya would be upset, and I hate starting stuff and not finishing it, but I watched the TV series Saturday and that got me back interested in it. So here?s chapter 11: The reveal.
		P.s. When you see   * that means Hiro or anyone else is talking to them self ok. So for example: * Man I hope everyone likes this chapter. *. It means there talking to themselves, ok. Also it took me for ever to find the 4th Hokage?s real name, but I think I did, so if you see Yodaime, I am talking about the 4th Hokage, and he is inside Hiro, just to remind ya.    
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
  Chapter 11: The Reveal.
   %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

     ?Hiro?.. are you up yet?? yells Hinata, from the Kitchen.

	?Yeah, I?m up.? Answers Hiro?*Man what a weird dream. * Says Hiro, to himself.

*No? it wasn?t a dream.* answers Yodaime, from inside Hiro.

? What?oh?.. so your really there, then?? ask Hiro, as he stumbles over his bed, surprised by the voice inside of him.

	* Yes I?m really here?..Hiro, you need to get ready for school, your almost late * answers Yodaime.
			{Later that day at school}

  ? Hiro Uzumaki?? yells the white haired teacher from the front of the classroom. His name was Ebisu, and Hiro thought he had a problem with his glasses because all he ever did since Hiro could remember was push his glasses up his nose, but Hinata had told him that Ebisu was really strong and could help him get stronger, so he always listen to the goofy looking man. 

	?I?m here? answers Hiro.

? Renten? yells Ebisu, looking around the room for him.

	? Yeah?I?m here ? answers Renten.

? Ok, that?s everybody?.we will now learn about,..? starts Ebisu, when all of a sudden Renten, jumps up from his seat and leaves the room, slamming the door behind him.

  ? Well?.someone should go after him?..Hiro Uzumaki, please go after your classmate and see what is his problem.? Says Ebisu, as he turns back to his desk and starts writing something.

	? Fine? answers Hiro, as he gets up and leaves the classroom.

? Hey,? Renten, wait up.? Yells Hiro, as he catches up to Renten, and walks in front of him.

	? You leave me alone, or else? says Renten, who looks up from the ground and stares Hiro in the eyes. Hiro cant help but notice the hatred he can feel from Renten.

? Ok bud?.what is your problem?..ever sense I can recall, you have hated me?..and I don?t know why?.so tell me!!!? yells Hiro, clutching his fist together.

	? You want to know?what?s my problem?Ha,ha,ha, ?.well Hiro,?the thing is, you are !!? answers Renten. This takes Hiro back, he cant believe what he just heard.

? What do you mean, I?m the problem?I?ve never done anything to you.? Answers Hiro, looking at Renten with a dumb founded look on his face.

	?uuuuhhhh?.you act as if you don?t know, that your dad killed my dad?and because of him I don?t have a father, and yes I know you don?t neither, but everyone treats you like a prince because of your mom, but what about me, I lost my father to, but it was by your fathers hands, so as far as I?m concerned your just as guilty as him!!!? yells Renten, as he pushes Hiro to the side and starts to walk away.

	*What is he talking about?* ask Hiro

*Hiro?.you were told that Renten?s dad was killed, but?..they didn?t tell you, that?.. it was your father that killed him.* answers Yodaime

	*But?.my dad, killed him,?..why?* ask Hiro

*The truth is, he didn?t, sort of,?.see Hiro, something no one ever told you was that your dad had a demon inside of him,?. But they didn?t tell you cuz many don?t know about it, just as no one knows I?m inside of you. But this demon was able to take control of your dad, and when Lee, Renten?s dad tried to stop the demon, he was killed. But that doesn?t give Renten a right to hate you, but only you can change his mind.* says Yodaime

	*So?..my dad had a demon in him, but didn?t anyone try and stop that from happing?* ask Hiro, as he moves over to a bench and sit down, and stares at the ground.




*Well Hiro?.there was no way, anyone living could stop that creature, it took me and your grandmother giving up our lives to stop it the first time, and it couldn?t do jutsu then. Being inside of your dad and living with that demon was like living in a eternal hell. I was so weak from the jutsu that I couldn?t even communicate with your father, but when your mom and dad conceived you, I saw a way to finally escape, and I have come to realize that if the demon had not taken control of your dad he could have escaped to inside of you. So I see it as a curse and a blessing.* says Yodaime

	*I can see how you feel but, that doesn?t change the fact that I don?t have a father and neither does Renten.* says Hiro, as a tear falls from his eye.

   *I understand Hiro,??well I think its time to tell you?* says Yodaime

	*Time to tell me what* ask Hiro

*Hiro?.your dad isn?t dead?the demon has control of his body and for the past 12 years, they have only rumors of where he is at. From what I have gathered he is over seas. I?m sure they were going to tell you when you were ready know.* says Yodaime

	*What!!!?..b?.but they told me he was dead?why would they lie to me!!?* yells Hiro, scaring two 7 year old girls, that were walking by.

*Hiro they did it to protect you?. because they thought if you knew he was alive then you would want to find him and then you would have to face the Kyubi and trust me Hiro, it will take more than luck and belief to beat that demon, but?..i might know of a way to beat him,??it would require you to become way stronger than what you are now but with me helping you,?. I honestly believe you could do it, grandson.* says Yodaime

	*Well?they were right,?. I do want to save my dad,?. I want a normal family, and a happy life but most of all,?I want my father.* says Hiro, as he gets up and starts on his way back home.

	*Listen Hiro, you are strong, and talented, you poses your mothers Byakugan, and your fathers never ending will to never give up. Also you have a much stronger gift than most??you have me.* says Yodaime

*What do you mean, I have you?* ask Hiro, as he turns the corner of the street and starts down the road towards his house.

	*Well Hiro, your dad was able to tap into the powers of the Kyubi, and this was his most powerful weapon, just like him you can tap into my strengths, but unlike your dad I can actual take control of your body during a fight and help fight for you, and at the same you will be fighting with me. You have to train your body first to be able to hold up to such a great strain, but I know you can do it, also we need to get Neji to help you with 


mastering your Byakugan, because that will be a very powerful tool. I have jutsu that no one has ever seen, and all of my tricks will be open to you, but the jutsu that I think will help save your dad is very powerful and I?m not sure if it would kill him or not.* answers Yodaime


----------



## coondawger (Jan 11, 2007)

Chapter 11 cont:


	*Wow!!! So I would have your power, and you were once a Hokage, so theirs no way I could lose!!.. but this jutsu if you think it could help then we must try it or we would never know.* says Hiro, with a smile on his face now. Hiro enters into his house and starts looking for his mother.^^^

	Hiro looks around the house and when he climbs the last steps of the stairs and moves in front of his mothers room, he cant help but remember all the nights he spent looking through the crack in the door at his mother.
				{Flashback}

   ? Ohhhh Naruto hun?..why did you have to leave?why did this happen?I don?t know if I can take anymore?and one day he will ask about you?what do I tell him? <starts crying>?uuuhh?I don?t know what to do..? cries Hinata, as she buries her face into her hands, and accidentally drops the picture of Naruto and her at the beach. When it hits the floor the glass frame shatters on the wood floor. At once Hiro who was watching his mother cry from the hallway jumps because of the sound. He cant help but feel sad every time he sees his mother like this, he might only be 8..but he knows that she is really sad, even though she tries her best to hide it. Hiro gets up and starts towards his room, when he hears a noise behind him and turns to see his mother standing at the door.

	?Ohhh my baby?.did the sound wake you??I?m sorry, I dropt a picture, but hey sense your up, why don?t you keep me company.? Says Hinata, as she moves over and picks up Hiro and they go into her room.

?Mom?what about dad,?were is he?? ask Hiro, as he looks up to see Hinata looking down at the floor.

	?Well?.Hiro?he isn?t with us anymore?he is?.well he?s dead!!? says Hinata, as she starts to cry again.^^^
			{Out of Flashback}

?Oh, mom, I wish I could have helped you then, but don?t worry I will find him and bring him back? says Hiro out loud, as he goes into her room, and immediately notices a box on the dresser. ^^^

	Hiro moves over to the dresser and looks at the pictures, most are of her and him, but there are some of her and Naruto, he cant help but notice how she looks almost the same then and now, except for a little white in her hair. Hiro then moves to the box and opens it, inside is a note, and Hiro freezes when he looks at who the letter is to.


                                                {Letter}

  To my son.

		I want to tell you to never let anyone ever put you down, never give up son, and always protect your mom.
	I want to give you this headband, it was mine, but now it belongs to you. Hiro never put your love ones in danger, but remember to never let them be hurt because you didn?t do all that you could. But most of all remember that I love you son, and always will.
		Naruto

  *Dad* says Hiro to himself^^^

	Hiro picks up the headband and puts it on. He then turns and sees Hinata standing at the door.^^^

?Oh,..mom.. I just..? starts Hiro, when Hinata cuts him off.

	?Its ok, that is yours anyways, I just wanted to wait intell you were old anofe to take care of it.? Says Hinata, as she moves over to the bed and sits down.

?Mom, I have to talk to you?Its about dad, I ??.know that he is still alive? says Hiro, as he moves over to the bed and sits down beside his mother.^^^

	Hinata quickly buries her face into Hiro?s shoulder and starts crying.^^^

?Hiro? I ?..wanted to tell you but we didn?t want more people knowing than was necessary, and I didn?t want to tell you intel I thought you were old anofe to understand.? Says Hinata, in between sobs.

	?It?s ok mom?but I now know the truth and I also know what I must do, even though you wont agree with me.? Says Hiro, picking up his mothers head and looking into her eyes.

?Hiro?? I ??understand, but you promise me that when you leave you will return, because if I lose you to, then I don?t know what I will do.? Says Hinata, as she gets up, and moves over to the dresser and looks at the pictures. She knows that arguing with him to not go wont work, because he?s just like his dad, once they make up their mind there?s nothing you can do. Then Hinata remembers the Christmas night that she last saw him, and he left to not return, because he knew it was the only way to save them.

	?Mom, I promise I will return, and I will come back with dad? says Hiro



?Well Hiro, if your going to go after him, then you need to train, and I would help you with your Byakugan, but I think Neji would be a better teacher than me, and I sort of was ready for this day, and I was told by Lord Saxxon to tell you that he would train you also, so son if your going to do this, it wont be a walk in the park, you will have to train all the time, and be prepared for the worst.? Says Hinata, as she moves over to Hiro and gives him a hug.
					{1 week later}

	?Come on Hiro don?t quit, 30 more push ups?. come on 10 more ? there you go, why t o go Hiro. Ok Hiro, I can teach you how to use the Byakugan, but I?m afraid only you can master it.? Says Neji, to Hiro, who is bent over holding his knees, and panting from the 11-hour training secession.

	? Well Hiro, I must admit, you have improved a whole lot, and from what I have gathered from the teachers of your dad and mom, you are way past them at your age. You have gifts and you have a heart bigger than the moon. So I have decided to up your training, in two days you face? Gaara, but this wont be a training match. This will be a real fight; also I have been told that if you win you will become a genin. This will be a very hard fight Hiro. I?m sure you know about the match between Sasuke Uchiha, and Gaara.? Says Lord Saxxon, as he wheels over to Hiro, and looks at the dirt covered boy .

	?Well,?my mom told me about it, and I have been told stories. But I don?t understand, if Sasuke could barely get around Gaara?s defenses, then how am I?? ask Hiro, as he stands up, and brushes off the dust on his shirt.

?Ha,ha,ha?well if that wasn?t a million dollar question. See Hiro, I have a technique that I think will give you the edge, but you only have two days to master it, and if you don?t, I?m not sure how the fight will go, but make no mistake, Gaara, will know that this is a real fight and if you don?t fight back he will kill you, trust me.? Says Lord Saxxon, as he turns the wheel chair around and waves to Hiro to follow him, so he can teach him the secret jutsu.
			{Later that night}

	?Listen to me Gaara, I have been told to inform you that the match between you and Hiro Uzumaki, will no longer be a training match,??from the powers above, I have been told to tell you, that you are to kill Hiro,?..other wise you will be demoted.? Says Lord Saxxon, who then turns to leave the special jonin to his thoughts, of what he must do.
				{Two days Later at the match}

	?OK, this a real match, you will continue into the other cannot, or intell I decide to step in and stop the match.? Says Ebisu, who was asked to referee the match.

	?Ok Hiro, time to show what a real ninja can do.? Says Gaara, as he gets in to a battle position.

Authors notes: Well sorry it?s been so long, but I hope ya like it, I myself cant wait to finish the next chapter, I will try my best to make the fight really good, but I think ya are going to be more interested in the surprise in the next chapter!! Well please read and post your thoughts and have a good week, I should update soon. I just realized, that I missed up the beginning because I ended the last chapter the same way, but I don?t have time  to fix it so sorry, but I hope ya still like it, also I want to give thanks to all of those that have given me suggestions and ideas, so thanks and I will get everyone?s names put on soon and give ya rep, so thanks.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 11, 2007)

I was able to get it to work, so please post what you think, thanks.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 11, 2007)

Koo chapter I hope the next one comes sooner >_<


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 12, 2007)

coondawger:  Great updates, what is this technique that Lord Saxxon is going to teach Hiro to beat Gaara?  I liked the part where Hiro finds his dads headband and reads his letter.  Can't wait to see what is next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 12, 2007)

Rofl I know what the technique is! He is going to give a bucket of water to Hiro and say here you go just throw this on Gaara in this and his sand is now mud, which makes it useless! hehe "Gaara of the Mud"


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 12, 2007)

lol .......mud. awesome chapter it was a bit sad aswell cant wait till the next one


----------



## coondawger (Jan 12, 2007)

well, thanks ya, the secret move is>>>>>>>   "Special water, blast summinoing leaf toad, ninja, move of the water nymphs".....ya......ok well i am working on the next chapter and i know ya will like it. anyone else like this chapter?


----------



## abichan (Jan 12, 2007)

loved the new update. Mud. thats a good idea. 
never thought of that before, LOL! Nice chap. 
but you think you might be able to update a little sooner this time?
Is Naruto gonna apear soon? im getting kinda restless...


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 12, 2007)

i shoulda guessed it was that move cant wait till the next chap


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 13, 2007)

Dude look at my updated sig it still has me laughing


----------



## coondawger (Jan 16, 2007)

guys im sorry i havent updated yet and i will try my best to update sooner, but the next chapter will be ready wensday, and i know ya will love it. but plugthug like the yodaime piture,lol, but thanks for yas support.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 17, 2007)

i had a game last night so i didnt get to do it, but i will work on it tonight and have it ready thursday ok.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 17, 2007)

okay! make it worth the wait!!


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow interesting story.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks guys, it will be worth the wait, the suprise is worth that, yet alone the fight.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 18, 2007)

I read the entire story in 1 day. My eyes are hurting. Great story. I have an idea. Have a battle go on inside Naruto. Naruto vs Kyubi for total control of Naruto's body.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 18, 2007)

That sounds cool, but heres chapter 12.

Authors notes: Well here?s what everyone has been waiting for, the Garra, Hiro fight. The 12 chapter starts off at the beginning of the fight, so I hope ya like it, and please read and post your thoughts, thanks.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
		Chapter 12: First battle or last?
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

	?Ok, let the match begin? says Ebisu

			{Back at Hinata?s}

	?Hurry up Sakura,?.the match is starting soon? yells Hinata to Sakura, as she heads toward the front door.  *She?s always late* thinks Hinata to herself.^^^

Hinata gets to the door and when she opens it, she sees someone standing there, that she never thought she would see again. ^^^

	?Ok Hinata, I?m coming, I just had to get?..*crash*?..Sakura stops in her tracks as she sees the person at the door: at the same time she drops her cup of tea she was carrying and it shatters on the wood floor.
				{Back at the fight}

*Ok grandpa, how does this work?how do I give you control?* ask Hiro

	*Don?t worry, I got it* says Yodaime

*Ahhhhhhhh?..*

	?Aaahhhhhh? yells Hiro, startling everyone watching the match.

?What?s your problem Hiro?? ask Garra

	?Nothing, Garra?.lets get this match going, shall we? says Yodaime ^^^

At once Yodaime having taken over Hiro?s body, starts going through hand symbols and yells ? Shadow clone jutsu? ^^^

	?What?.since when can he do that..? says Tsunade, as she stands up, not understanding how Hiro can do such a advanced technique, but realizing it is Narutos son she?s talking about, she just shakes it off. ^^^

At once 75 Hiro?s cover the area and they all at once attack Garra. ^^^




?Those puny things wont work on me? yells Garra, as his sand fly?s up protecting him, and at once it shoots out like spikes, taking out half of the attacking clones.

	?I didn?t think so?. Oh well, lets see you stop this!? ? Earth style whirlpool?Dragon flames jutsu!!? yells Yodaime?at once the area around Garra turns into a whirlpool of earth and mud, and Garra is stuck in the middle unable to move, his sand useless. Then at once a giant dragons head shoots up from the mud in front of Garra and with one word from Yodaime the dragon shoots a fireball the size of a house straight at Garra, who is unable to block it or get the way.

	?No way!!?how?.how can he combine earth and fire?even you Tsunade cant do that? says Gai, as he turns to Tsunade.

?It?s?.it?s incredible?at his age?theirs no way he should be able to pull that off?.the only two people I ever saw, do that was the 3rd Hokage and the 4th Hokage.? Says Tsunade, as she sits back down, shaking her head in disbelief. ^^^

		After the flames die down and thee mud clears, everyone sees Garra, and to everyone?s surprise he isn?t dead, but he?s on his knees, his sand shield on his body completely gone and a shocking look on his face. ^^^

?Well Garra, I?m surprised you with stood that attack? says Yodaime.

	?Ha,ha,ha?well Hiro, that was amazing, but trust me?I?m not near finished with you.? Says Garra, as he stands up, his body shaking from the strain of the previous attack.

?Just because I never done a lot of jutsu before doesn?t mean I cant?? ?Tora, rat?.Tora, dragon?. *Garra goes through more hand signs and yells* ? Night shade jutsu!!? yells Garra, as his sand explodes outwards and forms a dome over Garra and Hiro.

	?What is that?this isn?t looking good for Hiro? says Gai, as he looks down at the sand dome covering half the arena and the two ninjas.

?What is this Garra??? ask Yodaime, a little surprised by the move?he tries looking around but cant see anything in the pitch black darkness of the sand dome.

	*Grandfather what is this* ask Hiro

*I?m not sure, but I don?t like it* says Yodaime, as he gets ready for an attack.

	?Well Hiro, it was good knowing you? says Garra. ^^^


----------



## coondawger (Jan 18, 2007)

*chater 12 count:*

Chapter 12 count:

Garra jumps through a hole in the dome, which immediately closes up, and then with lightening quickness the dome starts constricting and in a blink of and eye, it comes together at the place where Hiro is, and it explodes inwards. ^^^

	?No!!..? yells Tiffany, a girl from Hiro?s class, that always has had a crush on him.

?Well?. Miss Hokage, it looks like Hiro wasn?t as strong as we hoped? says Gai, as he turns to leave, but Tsunade grabs his sleeve and stops him.

	?Look? says Tsunade, who is pointing towards the arena.

?What that can?t be?..that was one of my most powerful jutsu?you should have died, from that!? says Garra, who has turned to see Hiro standing up from the crater that his sand had caused.

	?Ha,ha?good move Garra, but like you said early, it will take more than that to stop me? says Yodaime, as he lifts his self up out of the dirt, and starts walking towards Garra.
			[Back at Hinata?s}

?You?but?.but how?.you were dead!!? says Hinata, as she stumbles backwards.

	?It?s good to see you to, Hinata,?and Sakura?

???Sa??Sasuke!? says Sakura, who immediately runs over to the black haired man standing before her, she?s so surprised by how grown up he looks, he has on a black jacket and black gloves with the fingers cut out of them. He is like 6-2 and no surprise to her he still looks like the most handsome guy she ever has seen.

	?Sasuke?how?how are you here?you were dead?. I watched them bury you!? says Hinata, stuttering, which she hadn?t done in along time.

?Well?.the truth is, everyone thought I was dead, but I wasn?t and right before they put my body into the cooler, I moved my arm, and they knew were all surprised, but then they told Kakashi, to take me to this women?s house to treat my wounds. I then overhead Tsunade telling Kakashi to not come back intell she gave word, because they were worried that Orrochimaru might would come back if he knew I was alive? says Sasuke, who walks over to the couch and sits down, Sakura and Hinata following him, but they sit down on the table in front of him.

	?So?so Kakashi is here then?? ask Sakura, with a hopeful look on her face.

?Yeah, he said he had to find Tsunade? answers Sasuke


	? So Sasuke where have you been?? ask Hinata.

? Well like I said earlier, I was hidden because of Orrochimaru, and Kakashi has been training me. We got word of what had happened with Naruto * This makes Hinata look down at the floor* and we wanted to come back but where told to stay put. Two days ago we got word it was ok to come back because of some mission we were needed for, so here we are, but I?m sorry I couldn?t write ya and tell ya what was going on but I couldn?t, and Hinata I?m so sorry about what happened?..but hey where is Hiro?? ask Sasuke

	? Oh my!!?I forgot, he?s fighting Garra right now!!!? yells Hinata, as she jumps up and runs towards the door, Sasuke and Sakura right on her heels.
			{Back at the fight}

?Hello Tsunade, its good to see you again? says Kakashi, as he walks up behind her and Gai.

	? So what am I, chop sushi?? ask Gai

? Well its about time, you got back, the match is getting really good? says Tsunade

	? Sorry..bad traffic? says Kakashi, tilting his head and smiling.

? So who is winning?? ask Kakashi walking up to the edge of the balcony to watch the match.

	?Ok?Garra?its time to show you?what I can do!? says Yodaime, as he gets into a battle stance.

	*So when are we going to do that jutsu that Lord Saxxon taught us?* ask Hiro

*Well I guess you right?.it is time for us to do it, but you have to help me,?I need you to try and concentrate all of your chakra into this one ok.* says Yodaime

	*Ok,?but I thought you said we would eventually combine our powers?* ask Hiro

*Yes the stronger you get the more chakra you we gain and the more chakra I will gain back,?.because when I was trapped in side of your father I couldn?t gain back any of me strength but when I was able to transfer my self to you, I was able to start recovering?..so basically the stronger that you get, the stronger I get, and also the more my chakra and your chakra will combine* says Yodaime

	*Oh?.ok?that?s a little confusing, but I guess I get it* says Hiro


*Ok Hiro you ready for this?.its time to end this match* says Yodaime

	*Yeah I?m ready,?..lets do it!!* says Hiro

?Ok Garra, get ready, because this will be the last time I will have to attack you!!? says Yodaime.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


Authors notes: Well there you go, I hope ya like it?.and the next chapter will be even better!!! I will try my best to finish it soon, but I?m working on setting up a chess tournament for our school and for others, so if you live in Arkansas, let me know if you have a high school chess team and want to come. But please let me know if you liked this chapter, and thank you all for your support and ideas.

  Chapter 13 preview:  ?He may be the greatest ninja of all time?

			This fanfic is brought to you by: Microsoft word?.Jason stone?and The Clinton family.  Ha, ha, just kidding.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2007)

!!! this is getting better and better!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks dude, so what does everyone else think?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 18, 2007)

This is awesome


----------



## coondawger (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks guys has anyone else read the chapter? if so what do you think?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 18, 2007)

Grrrr...still no pictures oh well kick ass story keep it up! I hope to get my next episode out this weekend!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep up the good work and please update soon.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 19, 2007)

coondawger:  Great update, I'm dying to see the jutsu that Lord Saxxon tought to Hiro.  Its really cool the way that Yondaime and Hiro combine.  I can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 19, 2007)

awesome kick ass chapter ohhhh cant wait for the next one


----------



## coondawger (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, and plug i have a piture done but i cannt copy it to the coumputer so....but i shouls have the next chapter soon, not sure when but i hope like monday, so ya reaaly like it then?


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 19, 2007)

awesome monday cant wait


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2007)

^ same here! keep em coming!


----------



## hunter268 (Jan 19, 2007)

w00t! you brought sasuke back oh and i cant wait to see that secret technique cant wait till monday and i hope hiro wins the fight


----------



## shobu (Jan 21, 2007)

That's a really nice story. Keep it up!


----------



## abichan (Jan 21, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! wait, sasukes still alive? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
HOW COULD YOU?!?!?!?!??!?!?!? you make me cry! awsome chapters!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry abichan,.....hey guys i worked on it all weekend and im still not finished but i will finish tonight and have it ready tuesday, it will be my longest chapter at 12 pages long, but thanks for the support and sorry i wasnt able t finish it for today.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice a big long one in the works can't wait to see it. My next episode is roughly 11 pages(with spaces) so our viewers are in for a good read..


----------



## coondawger (Jan 22, 2007)

that sounds great....i cant wait to read yours....well i am going to try my best to finish the chapter tonight.....did you like saturdays episode,...i like bleach and ,mar,....i cant wait to see more, how about ya?


----------



## coondawger (Jan 22, 2007)

thats ok, i know it will be the bomb....but hey i will try my best to find some where i can put mine on, but oh well intell then i cant sorry.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 22, 2007)

cool tuesday you'd better look at the cover for pugthugs episode


----------



## coondawger (Jan 23, 2007)

*Chapter 13*

Author?s notes: Well here?s the chapter I think everyone has been waiting for the rest of the fight!! I just wanted to say, I?m sorry I cant update sooner I don?t have internet at my house so over the weekend I cant get on, but it took me all weekend to write and type this, but I hope ya like it, and thanks for all of your support and ideas and if anyone else has ideas about the story just let me know and ill see about putting them in, and I will give you credit for them, but anyways thanks and here it goes.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
Chapter 13: His first A ranked mission! 
  %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

	?Well if Hiro is going to do something then he needs to,? says Gai, as he shuffles his body around.

?Come on Gai??have patience?if this boy is as gifted as his father, then maybe he has a chance at stopping the Kyubi,?.and if not?.. then maybe Hiro can at least get Naruto to try and fight for control of his body back.? Says Kakashi, as he turns to smile at Gai.

	?Ok Gaara?.lets see you stop this!? yells Yodaime

*So is it time to use the jutsu, Lord Saxxon taught us?* ask Hiro

	*No?.not yet, I have another idea?.besides look at Gaara, he?s forming his sand shell technique, so there?s no way, that jutsu, will work on him, but I have a better idea, I know a jutsu that he?s seen but I think it?s the only way to get him out of that sand shield?.? Says Yodaime ^^^

	Yodaime jumps up on to the wall of the arena, and looks up to see Gaara completely covered by his sand shield. ^^^

?Ok, time to charge up? says Yodaime.

			{Out side the arena}

?Hurry you two or were going to be late? yells Hinata, as the 3 ninja reach the entrance to the arena, and rush up the stairs.

	?Were almost there?.a couple more steps? says Sakura, as they reach top and see Kakashi, Tsunade, and Gai. 

?Kakashi sensei?your back!!? yells Sakura, who runs over to the gray haired ninja and gives him a hug.

	?Oh?. good to see you to Sakura?but could you loosen your grip?I can?t feel my fingers? says Kakashi trying to shake off the Kunoichi.


     ?Oh??I?m sorry?I?m just so glad to see you again, sensei? says Sakura, as she steps back from the tall, lanky, gray haired Kakashi. Sakura notices he hasn?t changed much, he has the same vest on and the same mask over his left eye and lower face, but she can notice how much older he looks.

	?So Kakashi, why didn?t you tell me Hiro was fighting,?? but what I really want to know is why is he fighting the Kaze Kage??? ask Sauske, as he walks up to the edge of the balcony, beside Gai and Kakashi.

? Well?.it?s good to see you Sauske,??it?s been a while?..but if you must know, we had to test Hiro, to see if he stood a chance against Naruto and the Kyubi?..? says Tsunade, as she looks over at Hinata, who is just standing off to the side, watching her son sitting on the wall with a huge blue aura of chakra in his hand.

	:No way??Ka??Kakashi?.is that?.is that the Lightning blade!? ask Sauske, as he lends over the rail, eyes gaping at Hiro.

?Why?..yes it is??..but that?s not possible?he doesn?t have the speed or chakra to do that??. I mean if you didn?t have the Sharingan eye, Sauske, I don?t think you could have pulled it off, because it took you copying Lee?s speed to pull it off?..but he doesn?t posses the eye?..I  mean how has he even seen the technique?..theirs no way? says Kakashi, just as stunned as everyone else.

	?Well that?s just it Kakashi?Hiro has pulled off some moves that even the most elite jonin cant do?even you.? Says Tsunade.

?That?s because Hiro is special?.for a while now I have heard him talking to himself?..but I just ignored it.? says Hinata.

	?Well??it seems that young Hiro??has more talents then we thought?..although it seems more likely, that he may have some how acquired some of the Kyubi?s chakra?but I still don?t think, that would be anofe to pull off the stuff he has done here today??no there?s more to it??I know there is? says Tsunade, as she too stands up and looks over at Hiro on the wall.

	*Ok Hiro, are you ready?*ask Yodaime

*Yeah lets do it*answers Hiro

	?Aaaahhhhh?..? yells Yodaime ^^^

Yodaime takes off at rocket speed towards Gaara, but Gaara?s sand projects outwards at Yodaime. Yodaime speed is so quick that he dodges all of the sand spikes, then with one quick motion, Yodaime shoves the lightning blade into Gaara?s sand shield, and then with a upward motion, slashes upwards causing a 7inch tall and wide gash in the sand.

	As Yodaime looks into the darkness, all of a sudden a giant hand of sand shoots out and grasps Yodaime, making him unable to move. ^^^

	?Haha,?.I got you?.in my sand coffin??well Hiro, say good bye!!? says Gaara, as he stands up, with his arm out stretched, and off to the side is a giant arm of sand and in it?s hand is Yodaime.

	?Nooo?Hiro..?yells Hinata 

?Now you die!!? yells Gaara, as he grasps his fist together, and the hand made out of sand does the same thing, but explodes. ^^^

	The hand explodes and causes dust to fill the air, and when it clears, everyone sees Hiro on the ground all bloody and motionless. ^^^

?Nooooo?..Hiro?.nooo? yells Hinata and Tiffany at the same time.

		?Well?I?m sorry, I had to kill you?.so it looks like you failed the test? says Gaara, as he turns to leave the arena, and when he walks a way a little bit he hears something behind him.

? Ga??Gaara?.don?t you leave?.because I?m not finished with you? says Yodaime, s he slowly stands up, blood all over his body. 

?That?s not possible?..all of your bones should be crushed? says Gaara, as he turns around to see the bloody Hiro standing up.

?Well Gaara?.it would have ?..but right before your sand hand grabbed me, I did a earth shield jutsu, so although am hurt?.the jutsu stopped the major impact? says Yodaime

	?Well?.I?m impressed?..and I really don?t want to kill you?.but they haven?t stepped in yet to stop this fight, so I guess they want to see more from you? says Gaara, as he gets ready to attack.

?No Gaara?..this last move is all that they will see? says Yodaime, as he closes his eyes and starts going through hand symbols.

	*Is it time for the jutsu Lord Saxxon taught us?* ash Hiro

*Yes?its time*says Yodaime

	? I?m surprised Hiro hasn?t used his Byakugan yet? says Sasuke


----------



## coondawger (Jan 23, 2007)

*Chapter 13 coutninued*

Chapter 13 count:


? Yes?. I wonder why that is? answers Kakashi

	*Ok Hiro?..lets do it* says Yodaime ^^^

Over on the other side of the arena, Neji and Lord Saxxon are watching the fight. ^^^

	? I?m surprised to see all that Hiro has done, because in training he never showed such power? says Neji, as he looks over at Lord Saxxon.

? Yes?I agree, but it seems he is finally going to use the jutsu I taught him??and by the way Neji??Hiro found a way to incorporate the Byakugan in  to the technique? says Yodaime

? Incredible?.so what has he called it? ask Neji, stunned by the information he had just heard.

?Aaahhhhh? *Look he has activated the Byakugan*says Neji??..Aaaahhh??Byakugan Faming Jutsu!!!? yells Yodaime, who in a blink of an eye disappears, but then reappears all around Gaara.

	*What?. I don?t understand?he?s not moving in a circle around me??he?s??.he?s like teleporting?.but how* says Gaara to himself, as he twist his body around trying to keep up with the moving Hiro.

?Ok Gaara?..lets see you stop this!!? yells Yodaime. ^^^

	After a couple seconds of this, Gaara still cant pinpoint Hiro, his sand is trying to form a shield but cant, because it doesn?t know where Hiro is at, so it just keeps shooting up from Gaara?s feet. ^^^

?Frozen Earth Jutsu!!? yells Yodaime, as the sand and earth around Gaara, shoots up and immediately freezes around his legs from his knees down.

	?What?no!!? yells Gaara, immediately worried because his sand was just frozen around his feet so now he cant use it to block an attack with it.

?Ok Gaara?.this is the end!!? yells Yodaime ^^^

	All of a sudden 8 Hiro?s surround Gaara and like mirror?s they all raise their hands to their mouths and start to yell ? Super Nova?? and before they can finish Tsunade appears next to Ebisu, who immediately raises his hand and yells ? Stop the fight, it?s a draw?. All of the Hiro?s disappear but the real one, who turns and starts walking towards Ebisu, Hiro is now in control of his body. ^^^



?Why did you stop the fight Ebisu?? ask Hiro, as he reaches the spot where Ebisu and Tsunade are standing.

	?Because Hiro?we saw all we needed to? answers Tsunade, as she waves to Kakashi and Sasuke to come down there.  

?Ok Hiro, good fighting, you really surprised us??now I want you to meet Kakashi sensei, he will be your new trainer and master sensei, also meet your new partner, Sasuke.? Says Tsunade, as she points to the two ninjas that appear beside Ebisu.

	?Ok?.but?..wait?Sasuke?.my mom told me about him, but she said he was dead.? Says Hiro, confused by all that has happened.

?Well?.lets just say I was? answers Sasuke, as he says good job to Hiro.

	?Well Hiro, I must say, you have talent, even more than your father posed at this age? says Kakashi

?Wait?you knew my father?? ask Hiro

	?Yes he did Hiro?he was your fathers sensei? answers Hinata, who appeared beside Hiro and walks up to give him a hug.? ?Good job son?

?Well?..Hiro if you would please come by my office in the morning so we can talk about a mission we need you for?ok? says Tsunade, as she turns and leaves, Ebisu following here after he says good job to Hiro.

	?Well Hiro, I guess we can talk later, Sasuke and me will see you then? says Kakashi as he and Sasuke wave good-bye and also leave.

?Well son?your finally going to get your chance to go save your father?.well I?ll see you at the house, you need a bath?whew?. You stink? says Hinata, giggling? ? But first you have someone that wants to see you? says Hinata, who turns around so Hiro can see a brownish haired girl standing over by the tree in the arena.

	?Oh?.ok? says Hiro, who gives his mother a kiss on the cheek and waves good bye to her as she leaves.

*Well Hiro?.lets see what the cute girl wants* says Yodaime        
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

Authors notes: well guys I didn?t get to add all I wanted to, so some of it will have to wait intel the next chapter, but oh well. So I hope ya like it , and like always please read and post what you think, thanks and I will get to work on the next chapter right away. Have a good week guys!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 23, 2007)

I checked it out, it rocks so i hope ya like the chapter, please let me know what ya think.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 23, 2007)

i love this! mannnnnnnnnn  the best!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 23, 2007)

This is great. Keep it up


----------



## coondawger (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks guys, so ya dont think i made hiro sound to strong?

hey you other guys reading this please let me know what you think, and am glad to have new people here!! thanks for reading this and if you like it thanks for the support.


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Jan 23, 2007)

amazing as ever!
keep em' coming! looking forward to the next chapter!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks alot, i will try and finish it soon.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 23, 2007)

thats cool i like it keep em coming


----------



## shobu (Jan 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed reading this fighting scenes. Well done.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 23, 2007)

[insert usual comment about pics] Good update. I don't know about making him to strong to bad we didn't get to see super nova, but I guess Gaara needs to live. I am just surprised no one stopped Gaara when he was going to kill him, but the moment Hiro starts kicking ass they stop him.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 24, 2007)

coondawger:  Great update, I too wish that we could've seen the Super Nova but I guess Tsunade knows better.  Very cool that Kakashi and Sasuke will be training Hiro.  I hope that Hiro and Tiffany hook up.  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## coondawger (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with you guys but if you think about it do you really think, that they would let the kaze kokage die! but they wanted to see if Hiro could make a match with Gaara, but they would stepp in if he was going to kill Garra, and you will see the jutsu again and the full name of it, but im glad ya like it, and he might hook up with Tiffany but ya just wait intell ya find out what family shes from!!! well im glad ya like it and i will update as soon as possible.


----------



## link220 (Jan 27, 2007)

i think the family shes in is the (this is pure guesing)Utchia clan?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 27, 2007)

Dude this last filler so ripped off my Gaara of the Mud I am going to SUE! rofl


----------



## link220 (Jan 27, 2007)

hey when will the newest one be done?


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 27, 2007)

Pugthug said:


> Dude this last filler so ripped off my Gaara of the Mud I am going to SUE! rofl



maybe they read this fic lol


----------



## coondawger (Jan 27, 2007)

Well i cant update intell, monday, and i hope ya arent mad but it will be worth it like always,...but hey plug i will get with you soon and le you know, but right now im in a chess tournament and cannt but i will soon.


----------



## link220 (Jan 27, 2007)

man i cant wait till monday or tuesday  and im not mad at all its all worth the wait.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 27, 2007)

T_T may name is pug not plug /cry


----------



## link220 (Jan 27, 2007)

anyone like my avatar?


----------



## coondawger (Jan 29, 2007)

i like it....and sorry that i spelled it wrong i was in a rush...but i am finished with the story but not dont typing it...i will be tuesday though. sorry for the wait...but i got to go.


----------



## abichan (Jan 29, 2007)

WHOOOOOHOOOOO! cant wait! cute girl huh? wonder if hes as dense as his daddy-o-? new chap up soon coondawger?


----------



## coondawger (Jan 30, 2007)

i have the chapter ready but this coumputer wont read my floopy disk so i have to go look for another coumputer but it should be on today.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 30, 2007)

Authors notes: Well here?s chapter 14, I tried my best to make it as good as I could, but I had a lot going on this weekend, and I didn?t get to finish typing it intel Monday after school. Anyways I hope ya like it, and the next chapter is when it really starts to get good. So enjoy.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
Chapter 14: The Shy Girl Speaks!
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

	*Ok Hiro, are we going to go talk to her?* ask Yodaime

*Uuumm, yes,?..but what??.what do I say to her?* ask Hiro

	*Well??just ask her, how she feels and then just trust your gut* says Yodaime. ^^^

	Hiro slowly walks over to the brown haired girl standing by the tree in the arena. When he gets a few feet from her, he looks down at the ground and then takes a big gulp and looks at her. She is starring at the ground and Hiro notices, how pretty she looks, she has on a blue shirt and is wearing a skirt that goes down 2 inches from her knees. ^^^

?Uumm, hi??Tiffany, you look?.look really nice.? Says Hiro, as he looks in to her eyes, they are light blue and remind Hiro of the sky on a clear day.

	?Ooohh,?..thank you Hiro?you?you look?uumm?.dirty..haha? says Tiffany, who looks up at Hiro and giggles at the sight of Hiro, who is dirty and has blood on his clothes.

?Oh, well??I?m going to go clean up after were done talking?.so what did you want?? ask Hiro, as he walks over to the tree and sits down by Tiffany, who had sat down.

	?Well?? I ??.. I was wondering??if maybe you wanted, to go with me?..to the dance tomorrow night?.but if you don?t want to, that?s ok, I?ll understand? ask Tiffany, as she looks down at the ground.

?I?. I would??. I would love to go with you? answers Hiro, who looks over at the Kunoichi.

	?Oh ok?. I see?.. wait, you will!? says Tiffany, surprised by Hiro?s answer, she lends over and gives him a hug. ^^^

While Tiffany is hugging Hiro, she looks up at the sky and sees a shooting star. ^^^

	?Wow, the night is so beautiful? says Tiffany, as she pulls away from Hiro.



	?Yes it is beautiful? answers Hiro, who looks up at the sky. ^^^

The two ninja look at the sky for a while, the cool wind blows through their hair and this makes Tiffany shiver, so she gets closer to Hiro who puts his arm around her, and she lays her head on his shoulder.
	The two stay there a little while longer, while the wind starts to blow a little harder and the leaves on the tree starts to fall around them. ^^^

?Well, I guess its time we get going, its 2:00 in the morning, and Tsunade is probable worrying about you? says Hiro, as he looks down at the girl.

	?Yeah I guess your right, we should? answers Tiffany. ^^^      

   As the two stand up, Tiffany lends over and kisses Hiro on the cheek. Then she waves goodbye and leaves, after Hiro tells her he will see her at the dance. Hiro then leaves and goes home to take a long hot bath. ^^^
			{The next day at Tsunades}

	?So, Tsunade, you never told me, who she was and why you have been looking after her for the past 4 years.? Says Hinata, as she takes a sip of the tea she is drinking.

?Well Hinata??.the truth is, no one hear knows, but me, because I must keep it that way,??.although?. I guess I can tell you.
 Tiffany is the daughter of?. Asuma Sarutobi..? says Tsunade, as she too takes a sip of her tea and studies Hinata?s reaction.

?But how?? Asuma has been dead for 11 years.? Ask Hinata, a little surprised by the news she just heard.

	?Well, I was surprised to find that out also??but it seems, that Asuma had fathered her and when he died, for some reason, her mom left her with a guardian. Then 4 years ago, I came across a letter from Asuma, that was meant for me,?.apparently he met someone really special and the two got together, but as you know Asuma was the 4th Hokages son, so he was not suppose to have a child yet, also I believe that the main reason he didn?t tell anyone else?is because Tiffany?s mom?..was a rogue ninja?.and I also believe she was a member of the?.Uchiha clan..? says Tsunade

	?What?.but I thought Sasuke was the only member left?? says Hinata, as she lends on her knees, waiting for Tsunades answer.

?Well I believe that maybe she was a rogue ninja, before their clan was wiped out, so no one would know about her, but never less, I know this because, the first year she came here, when we went a way for awhile, Tiffany got really mad at this kid and she started chasing him, when I caught up to them, her eyes were blood shot red and as you know 


her eyes are light blue, but I don?t think she realizes that she has such a powerful gift yet.? Answers Tsunade, who turns to see Tiffany starting down the stairs.

	?Uumm, am I interrupting? ask Tiffany, as she reaches the last step and turns to look at the two ladies in the room.

?Oh, of course not? answers Hinata.

	?Well?. I ??. I was going to go get my dress for the dance? says Tiffany, as she looks down at the ground.

?Oh ok, well hurry back, so we can do your makeup?..you want to look really nice for Hiro, don t you?? says Tsunade with a smile, but this just makes Tiffany blush and she goes out the door.

	?Well Hinata, she reminds me a lot of you?..she?s really shy, but I think if she is around Hiro maybe she will out grow it? says Tsunade, who turns and slaps Hinata on the leg.

?Maybe?.well, I guess I better get going, so I can help Hiro get ready? says Hinata, as she stands up and gives Tsunade a hug and leaves.
			{A Little While Later at Hinata?s}

	?Ok Hiro, you dressed yet?? ask Hinata, as she opens the door and sees Hiro standing by the mirror naked.

?Mom!!??what are you doing? yells Hiro, who grabs a towel and covers up, really quick.

	? My bad??but it?s, not like I haven?t seen you before? says Hinata, as she turns around blushing.

?Ok Hiro, all finished, you look handsome? says Hinata, as she finishes putting the bow tie on Hiro?s suit.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 30, 2007)

Chapter 14 count

?Well?.mom?..what should I do?? ask Hiro

?Son, the only thing, you can do, is tell her how you really feel, don?t hold nothing back?..and as your dad once told me??if you have something precious in your life, you have to protect, even if that means giving your life for that person, if it?s precious to you, you have to protect with both arms?so remember that,?..so son if you truly like her, then tell her how you feel? answers Hinata, as she smiles and gives hi ma hug, then Hiro leaves the house. ^^^



	Hiro starts walking towards the area where the dance is. The dance is outside and with the light breeze blowing, it is perfect for it. Hiro gets closer to the dance and when he rounds the corner, he sees Tiffany, standing by the fence, she has on a blue dress with no straps and her hair is down to her shoulder blades, it is gently blowing in the breeze. ^^^

?Uumm?Hi?.you look unbelievable? says Hiro, as he walks up to Tiffany.

	?Thanks?.you?.you look really great too.? Answers Tiffany, who walks up to Hiro and hugs him.

?Do you?.want to dance.? Ask Tiffany

	?Well?..sure?.but I?m not good? answers Hiro, as Tiffany grabs his hand and leads him to the dance floor. ^^^

Hiro starts out good, but then he steps on her feet, and Tiffany tells him not to worry about it. Hiro notices how happy Tiffany is, because he remembers back to the past 4 years and how unhappy she was, the only time she ever seemed happy, was when she was paired with him during training. He then notices how the moon light was shining off her hair and the way the light reflected off her dress. Hiro was just amazed by how beautiful she was, he never saw her in anything else but a blue sweater and black pants that went to her knees. After a while of dancing and giggling because of Hiro?s clumsy feet, the two ninjas decide to go for a walk. ^^^

	?So Tiffany, this has been the best night of my life? says Hiro, as he turns to Tiffany and smiles.

?Yeah?I?m really glad we got together?.but Hiro, I was wondering if??if maybe you wanted to be?.to be more than friends?? ask Tiffany, who looks down at the ground and bites her lip.

	?I?..*What should I say*?..I?yes!!?..I do, if you do? answers Hiro, as he turns in front of Tiffany and grabs her hands so she looks at him.

?Really!!..? says Tiffany, as she looks up at the blond haired boy, with brownish, green eyes and then she lends up and they start to kiss.

	*Oh my?her lips are so soft?..what do I do* ask Hiro to himself, as Tiffany puts her arms around his head.

*Aright Hiro?yeah!* says Yodaime

	*You?what are you watching for?..you pervert * says Hiro ^^^


After a couple minutes the two remove their lips from each other and just stare at on another. ^^^

	?Hiro?this has been the happiest day of my life? says Tiffany, as she lends over and hugs Hiro and whispers in his ear, ? I love you?

*What do I say?* ask Hiro

	*Just tell her, how you feel* answers Yodaime

?I?..I love you too!!? says Hiro, as they both start kissing again.

	?What are you two doing? ask Sasuke

?Uuuhh?we were just?? starts Hiro

	?I?m just kidding guys?..but hey Hiro, remember in the morning, you need to come by Tsunades?ok? says Sasuke, as he walks away waving.

?Well?.I guess we need to get going huh? says Hiro, as him and Tiffany start walking towards her house. ^^^

	The two walk together and stop in front of Tsunades. ^^^

?Well Hiro, tonight has been?.the best ever, its like a dream? says Tiffany

	?Yes, it has?Tiffany, I want to tell you something??I promise to protect you always and to never leave you? says Hiro, as he lends forward and kisses Tiffany again.

?I know you wont leave me, because if you do I?ll hunt you down and kill you? says Tiffany, who smiles at Hiro, who pulls her closer to him, to lock lips again. ^^^

	The two say good-bye and Hiro heads home, feeling like he?s floating on clouds. ^^^

	?So, did you have a good time?? ask Hinata, as Hiro enters the room.

?Yes, me and Tiffany are?together? answers Hiro, as he turns to go up the stairs.

	?Wait a second?..you and her didn?t,?.you know..did you?? ask Hinata, who walks to the foot of the stairs and looks up at Hiro.

?What!!!?mom that?s sick!!? answers Hiro, who runs up the stairs to his room.



?Haha, well that?s good, you should wait intell your ready? says Hinata to her self.
			{Next day at Tsunades office}

?Well Hiro?..we are sending you with Kakashi and Sasuke on a ?A? ranked mission, you are to do what ever Kakashi says, understand? says Tsunade

	?Ok sure, but?..what is the mission?? ask Hiro, who turns to look up at her.

?We have news that Naruto, has been sighted and we are to investigate and if need be, try and stop him!!? answers Kakashi.

	*Finally?. I get to go after my dad* says Hiro to himself

*Yes?but Hiro, this is not going to be easy, for if the Kyubi, has succeeded with his plans, then he maybe to powerful for anyone to stop.* says Yodaime

*I know, but?..that wont stop me?I promised my mom, and I wont break that promise!!* says Hiro

	?Ok Hiro?we leave tomorrow?so if there?s anything you need to do, you better get it done and get a good night?s sleep, because we leave early and I?m not sure how far, we will be going? says Kakashi, as he puts a hand on Hiro?s shoulder.

	?Ok?I?m ready?lets do it? says Hiro, as he stands up, and puts his fist up in the air.

	?You are defiantly his son!!? says Sasuke, as they all laugh, Hiro not understanding why.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

Authors notes: Well, this chapter was sort of easy to right, because the scenes are sort of what happened to me at our home coming dance. But I hope ya liked it, and please read and review like always. Thanks for all the support, and I will try and finish the next chapter soon.


----------



## link220 (Jan 30, 2007)

best chap yet i would have to say keep up the good work dude.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice chapter. I am still waiting on what Hiro exactly looks like so I can do a cover for you like I did with Sakumo's. I hope Hinata and Hiro get to fight Naruto together later on. I can see the the title for it now: "Mother and Son charge into battle. Episode 50: Byakugan vs. Bijuu." Damn I am awesome at title making for episodes/chapters


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome, believe it.


----------



## link220 (Jan 30, 2007)

when will the next one be done? :]


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 31, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Awesome, believe it.



every time you say believe it a kitten dies
nice chapter cant wait for the next
and ill be sure to colour the cover when its done


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 31, 2007)

coondawger:  Great update, I'm really glad that Hiro and Tiffany got together, but how is she a member of the Uchiha Clan?  I really hope that everything works out in this new mission.  What happens next?

NinjaStrke77


----------



## coondawger (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks guys, im glad ya like it. pug i havent had alot of time on a coumputer but as soon as i do i will do my best to tell how he looks, but i tried to do that in the story, but i guess you want more in depth. but thats not a problem i just havent had time. well im working o nthe next chapter, im not sure when i will have it, see mine takes a while to do becouse i write it then type it, and im the only on working on it, so i have to correct stuff and everything else, add to that baseball is starting so, but i will try and hurry. but im glad ya like it, and please countinue to show the love

please post what you think, that way i know who loves my story. thanks.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 31, 2007)

Hyuuga Kory said:


> every time you say believe it a kitten dies



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Jan 31, 2007)

hi every1 this is my first post bout thin fanfic and im loving it gr8 job coondawger i hav read them all 2dday and cnt w8 for the nxt 1!!! keep on making them also when will the next 1 be out

btw loved the part when hiro called yodaime a pervert lol couldnt stop laughin keep it up

also sorri for double posting where can i find ur an fics pug they sound realli gd !!!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 31, 2007)

Well thanks dude, his is really good, you should check it out. well what do the rest of you think.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Jan 31, 2007)

no thanks need its true lol just found pugs both of yours are realy good also when your nxt update


----------



## shobu (Jan 31, 2007)

coondawger said:


> but as you know Asuma was the 4th Hokages son



Nice chapter but the Third Hokage was the father of Asuma Sarutobi.


----------



## hunter268 (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome update!!!! keep up the good work


----------



## anbuXx (Jan 31, 2007)

It is to small to read  with my small head!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry guys, i have had the flu since last thursday and havent been able to work on it, i have a lot going on right now, and really dont have alot of time to do it, so i have decided that i will do one last chapter that will end it, it will be really long and take some time to do, but if some one whants to take over and they think they can do a great job i will decide and let them countinue the story so if you do, then pm me or post that you want to, if know body does i will right the last chapter and im sorry guys but i have a lot going on. so please let me know and ill decide, if theirs more than one person wanting to do it, then ill have to find a way to decide, well thanks for all the support and please let me know.


----------



## coondawger (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry dude i just dont have time, but if the person that takes over, will let me, i will be gald to write a squal, and if i end it, it wont be long before i can d oa sequal, so sorry dude but thanks for the support and thanks all of you, ya have been the greates fan ever!!!!!11


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 6, 2007)

lol, nice way to start off the story.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 6, 2007)

i totally agree!


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 6, 2007)

i read the fic, it was nice...keep on comin!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 7, 2007)

i will have time to read them yes, and if no one is going to take over the story then i will try and do more than one but i just dont have a lot of time and my chapters are always really long so they take some time to do. but if i have to i will try and do more than one, but it wont be but like three more or so, becouse i have so much going on right now. but yes i will countinue to read and if some one wants to take over i can give them all my info fo the rest of the story and at, but pug if you want i would be honored if you wanted to take over but i know you have a lot going on, so just let me know, and if by thursday nobody wants to take over then ill countinue for a while, but it will take me some time ot do the chapters ok.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Feb 12, 2007)

You are awsome...enough said


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

Impressive


----------



## coondawger (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks, well, i will update tuesday, i have it wrote but have to type it tonight.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 12, 2007)

your finally gonna do another update thank god!!!! hurry can't wait!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 13, 2007)

guys this damn labtop wont let me put it on, so i have to wait intell wensday so sorry but trust me its worth the wait.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 13, 2007)

i bet it is!  *looking at the time, cant wait for wednesday!!*


----------



## coondawger (Feb 14, 2007)

ok im pissed now this computer says my floopy disk isnt formanted so i have to try something else ill try and hurry to get it on, guys....

hey all these computers at school wont read my disk so i cant put it on, but we have a place called the center here where we hang out and it has some so i will try it there, so i guess it will have to wait intell friday im so sorry guys but its a good chapter so its worth it.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 15, 2007)

Rofl you use floppys still. We can only hope it didn't touch a magnet.


----------



## Knightblood (Feb 16, 2007)

*great*

  This is a great story  {White Fang speaking} Why??!! Sasuke can't die!


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Feb 16, 2007)

this is taking to long hurry up


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2007)

lol! i believe this piece would be worth the wait _hirotouzumaki_!!


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 17, 2007)

wow i just finished reading your story, and at first it was kinda jumbled together made some sense, but i couldnt stop reading them. I was up for 2 hours last night reading all your chapters and I cant wait till you finish it.


----------



## coondawger (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks guys i really am glad ya support me ,i am so sorry that all weekend i tried to get to a computer t oput it on but  couldnt, i think the floopy i have is missed up and i have no more so im trying to figure something out, i have to get me another one i guess, but i will try and hurry thak ya for the support though.


----------



## coondawger (Feb 21, 2007)

ok, cant wait to see it, i bet its great and i found a floopy today so i should have it on thursday. yeah!!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 28, 2007)

well i got me some new ones but they wont open on these dell computers so im going to try something it wont let me format them , i will try and figure something out, im sorry for the long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wait guys.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 28, 2007)

...............................


----------



## alexwill22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Man, this is a great story so far!!!  Can't wait for the update!!


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 28, 2007)

ROFL just use a Thumb drive they are cheap now and will give you way less problems. Unfortunately the Floppy is dead or about dead so USB is the best way to go.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 1, 2007)

lol you are the only person i know who uses floppys well i hope it works out


----------



## coondawger (Mar 1, 2007)

i know but i mso poor i dont have money to buy one or to by lunch..,,,you can send me some money!!

ok i am so buys i have two seconds to post sorry for the wait and i am trying my best to hurry and post ok, well got to go.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2007)

yay! it's been a long time coming! 
POST POST POST POST POST!!!!
COONDAWGER POST!!


----------



## alexwill22 (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah, please hurry up and post the next chapter.


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 9, 2007)

cant wait any longer


----------



## coondawger (Mar 12, 2007)

i will try and hurry this week ok, im sorry for the wait.


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 12, 2007)

coondawger said:


> i will try and hurry this week ok, im sorry for the wait.



that makes me happy


----------



## coondawger (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks guys i have had so much going on i get home at 9:30 every night and this weekend i got state chess, but next week i have nothing going on so i think i will diffentaly get a chance to finnaly post it......i am really sorry for the long wait!!!so sorry guys.

holy crap its been like a month since i have been able to get on, but i have some free time now and i will try to put the chapter on wensday if i can finnaly get my floopy to work, well i am so sorry for the wait but i really want to finish this story thats why i wanted some one to finish it for me, but i will try my best to do that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 17, 2007)

i dont even know what to say to you again! the last time i was on here, i wasnt even a senior member yet!!


it had better be worth the wait! 

or else...


----------



## coondawger (Apr 18, 2007)

Authors Notes: Well ya all talked me into doing more chapters so, I did. This took my awhile to do because like I said, I am really busy right now. But here?s chapter 15, enjoy!
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
		Chapter 15: Out of Time!!
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

	?Hiro are you ready for to day?? ask Hinata

?Well I guess so?.. but I just wonder how he is and how are we going to stop him, if he is a powerful as everyone says he is.? Answers Hiro, as he takes a sip of his tea.

	?Hiro just trust in your self, and never give up??.and remember everything you have been taught.? Answers Hinata, as she walks over and hugs the blond boy.

?Yeah I know mom?..its just?.. I?ve never met him and ??oh well, it doesn?t matter,?.but I guess I better get going mom, I?m going to go meet Tiffany before I leave so, I guess,??this is goodbye for now? says Hiro, as he walks over to Hinata, and gives her a big hug??.and she lets a tear fall from her eye.

	?Yeah I guess it is goodbye for now, but you promised you would be back, so you better or else? says Hinata, as she pulls away from Hiro and looks him in the eyes and then gives him a kiss on the cheek and sends him out the door, with a wave and goodbye.

*Oh Hiro??I hope you find him and bring him home?..  I love you both so much, if something was to happen I don?t know what I would do?*says Hinata to her self as she watches the boy leave down the street.
				{At Orochimaru?s hideout}   

	?Ok, Kyubi, I?m getting tired of all this traveling and killing?.lets go back to that damn village and kill them all?says Orochimaru as he walks past Naruto

?Hahaha, what?s your problem?.. I told you I would let you destroy the village in the leaves, didn?t I? says Kyubi, as he takes a huge chunk out of the wild boars meat he is eating.

	??.yes?.but why must we go to that village?are you not powerful anofe yet?.besides the Kaze Kage, wont die that easily? answers Orochimaru

?No worry?s?..he wont be a match for me? says Kyubi ^^^
			{Back at Tsunades}

	Hiro walks up to the door and knocks, after a couple minutes of silence; he opens the door and walks in. He looks around and sees no one there, so he heads upstairs to see if some one is there.


When he gets up to the top, he hears someone singing so he gets to the door and opens it. Inside he sees Tsunade naked drying off her hair, he stands there for a minute then Tsunade turns around and sees him and for a second says nothing, so Hiro turns around as Tsunade pulls on her bath robe. ^^^

	?Um?.so?..so where is Tiffany?? ask Hiro, as he takes a big gulp of air.

*Oh my?..she looks better than ever!!* says Yodaime

	*You pervert* says Hiro, shaking his head.

? Well she left with Gaara, this morning, they went back to the sand village and she went to retrieve something and bring it back? says Tsunade, as she walks past Hiro and goes into her room to put on clothes.

	? Oh?why didn?t she tell me, she knew I was leaving today didn?t she?? ask Hiro as he follows Tsunade, but then turns around again as Tsunade drops the bathrobe and pulls on some white panties and gets dress.

?Well, she said it was very important for her to go?.so, I guess she must have forgot.? Says Tsunade, as she heads down stairs, Hiro following her.

	?Oh, well tell her, I?m going to miss her and I hope I can see her soon.? Says Hiro, as he heads towards the door.

?Hiro?..be careful and listen to Kakashi, hell keep you alive.? Says Tsunade as she walks into the kitchen. ^^^

	Hiro leaves the house and meets Kakashi and Sasuke, after getting some lunch they head out towards the village that Naruto was last sighted. ^^^
			{Back at Orochimaru?s}

Orochimaru and Naruto start towards the sand village, when they come across a sand village guard. ^^^

	?Orochimaru?.take care of him and quick? says Kyubi

??..why do I have to do all the dirty work, I have been for years now and I?m tired of it? says Orochimaru

	?Really?..well I guess I can deal with that? says Kyubi, as he stands up by Orochimaru and turns as if to leave, then suddenly turns around and with one hand goes through some hand signs and yells ? Burning fist jutsu? and Naruto?s right hand turns fiery red and he jabs Orochimaru in the chest and like a hot knife through butter, his hand and 3 inches of his arm slide into Orochimaru chest, which makes him spit up blood. ^^^

	?AAAAAhhh??.why you?aaahh..? says Orochimaru, as he grabs Naruto?s arm.

?Well look, who is helpless now, hahaha, so Orochimaru, its been fun, but its time to say good bye? says Kyubi, as he grabs Orochimaru?s heart and pulls it out of his chest, allowing Orochimaru to see his heart before falling to the ground and taking his last breath of air. ^^^

The sand ninja hears this and when he sees Naruto step out of the woods, he takes off towards the village, when Naruto pulls out a kyuni with his bloody hand and throws it at the ninja and it imbeds itself into his skull, droping the ninja to the ground in a bloody pool. ^^

	?Well all we have to do now is take care of Gaara? says Kyubi.

*Well I hope Tiffany is safe, Gaara better take care of her*says Hiro.
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%5


Authors notes: Well I hope ya like it, I know its shorter than normal, but I have little time to work on it, and I will try my best to hurry on the next one, but please pm me or post your thoughts ok, thanks and have a great week.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome back! ^_^

nice chapter!


----------



## coondawger (Apr 19, 2007)

well thanks, all the other guys on here dont know i posted so could ya pm them for me and let them know, and i will start working on the next chapter this weekend it will be longer, thanks for the countinuing support though.


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Apr 19, 2007)

great chapter man, the ending is great because we know that if Gaara dies, so does Tiffany


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 20, 2007)

i`ve been reading the ff here for sometime now but didnt care of logging in , but now that i read this FF i must say IT ROCKS ! i havent read a better  1 , neither did i ever imagine something near this FF Picasso   it simply makes me   of how well it is written . I think u could outrun J.K. Rowling with this piece of art ! PLs keep them coming , i want to see chapter 30 of this , even if u will have 2 go further in the future of Hino , cause with this storyline as base it can go on  GOOD JOB AND KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK


----------



## coondawger (Apr 20, 2007)

wow...thanks a lot guys, i havent had a chance to type the next chapter becouse of prom but i should get it on next week and it will be one of the long ones. i dont know how long i will go with it but trust me there will be alot of action and suspense. and if you guys have ideas dont be afraid to tell me ok, ill give you credit for them. well i dont know if i compare to j.k. but thanks, i like to write but coming up with ideas is hard but for some reason i can do it eaisly on this story. well i got to go, have a good weekend i dont have internet at the house so i wont be back on intell monday ok, well by guys.

please post your thoughts, and if your not a member join and post what you think your support means alot to me.


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome story. I've only read the first few chapters and i'm hooked!


----------



## coondawger (Apr 23, 2007)

well thats good, read the reat i think my writing got better as i went along, and i hope it keeps geting better. well its monday......i have started typing it and it shouldnt take to long but i have a lot of stuff going on and its long, but i will finish as soon as i can. the title is The hidden Demon.


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 23, 2007)

cant wait 2 see it


----------



## coondawger (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah i got more done on it yeaterday and just to tease you guys theirs a battle with hiro and sasuke and a suprise battle with..........oh guess what you have to wait and see lolol, well i have it done soon.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally got to read the new chapter hopefully the next one comes out sooner than the last ^_^


----------



## VashTS (Apr 24, 2007)

Um, just a question.  You said Naruto came out of the woods and then the sand guard saw him ............. the Village hidden in the SAND, is located, appropriately, in the desert ...  There are no trees.


----------



## coondawger (Apr 25, 2007)

well my bad, they were cactus..lol, anyways it was a rushed chapter so thats why i made some mistakes, anyways i have the next one done, and pugthug thanks for reading it, please let me know what you think about this one everyone thanks;


----------



## coondawger (Apr 25, 2007)

*Well this is the first chapter ive wrote in a long time. I hope you enjoy it, it feels harder to type now that its been a while since my last chapter. Anyways enjoy the chapter and please let me know what you think.*
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

			(Chapter 16: The Hidden Demon)

 “ Ok Hiro, this time I want you to attack Sasuke, first with kyuni then with all your might, ok.”says Kakashi, as he turns around and glances at the wore out ninja.

	“Ok……but….you know a frontal attack would be stupid” answers Hiro, as he looks up.

“ Exactly….that’s why you have to improvise, and figure out and attack that will work with it, understand” says Kakashi.

	“Well…..not…*Listen Hiro, I want you to do as he says, but I want you to do it with a clone, then you use a substitute jutsu, and come up behind him, with another clone, because with his eyes he’ll see through your trick, that’s why, after he attacks the second clone, you attack him from above with more kyuni, understand.* says Yodaime…..ok…lets do it.” Says Hiro after, hearing Yodaime’s instructions

^^^ Hiro goes through hand signs and then jumps into the air, and with both hands throws 40 kyuni at Sasuke, who immediately pulls out two of his own to fight off the in coming barrage. At the same time the other Hiro clone comes out from the woods and runs head on towards Sasuke’s back, Sasuke turns his body side ways and with his right foot kicks the clone , and with a smirk on his face says “ Come on Hiro you have to do better than that”….but just then the real Hiro comes flying out of the sky and with his left hand throws some kyuni at the unaware Sasuke…out of the corner of his eye Sasuke sees the Kyuni coming, and jumps side ways, just as the kyuni coming whizzing to the ground, and the first barrage of kyuni fly into the clone, sending it in to a cloud of smoke…..as Sasuke hits the ground he looks up, and with a really surprised look on his face, he sees Hiro just in time, to see Hiro’s fist collide with his fore head….this sends Sasuke face forward into the ground, as Hiro lands on Sasuke’s back and does a front flip away from Sasuke. ^^^

            “ Ok good job Hiro, way to surprise your opponent” answers Kakashi 

“Ohhhh, good…good job Hiro, I really didn’t see that coming” says Sasuke, as he picks him self off the ground.

	“Well I think that’s anofe training for one day, we need to keep moving forward, were still a day away from the sand village” answers Kakashi, as the three ninjas start walking down the road.


		( At the sand village}

  “ Well, well, well…I’m finally in the sand village, hahahah” says The Kyubi, to himself.

*Look you stupid fox, if you fight Garra, he’ll kill you, I don’t care how strong you are, there’s no way you can stop him* says Naruto from the inside of his body.    

	“Oh really, is that why you were able to beat him,…no.. you were able to because I helped you, and you know it, and with me in control, I can use all of my chakra plus I can uses yours and your weak jutsu.” Snarls the Kyubi, as he bumps into a little kid walking down the street, and turns to look at him, and as soon as the kid looks into his blood red eyes he runs down the street crying.

“I hate this village, I cant wait to destroy it….so get ready Garra, your next!!” says the Kyubi.
			{{On the other side of the village at the same time}}

	“Ok Tiffany, are you set?” ask Garra

“Yeah I think so, I just can’t believe I finally found it, I mean when I had to leave from here to go live with Tsunade, I left it here and the owner of the house now, found it and put it up, I mean I haven’t even opened it, so I don’t know what’s in it, but I know it was from my mom.” Says Tiffany as she looks down at the gray, worn out box, in her hands.

	“Well I’m sure what ever is in there is very important and is for, and who knows maybe it’ll answer some of those questions you have about your parent.” Says Garra, as he looks down at Tiffany and smiles.

“ Wow Garra, I cant picture you being mean, I mean I heard stories that you were once evil and killed a lot of people but, your not like that now, your kind and gentle” says Tiffany, as she looks up at the red haired man.

	“Well Tiffany,……I was once that way and I thought the only way to feel alive was to kill everyone that got in my way…..but then one day, a young man showed me that although having hatred for all those around you can be a very powerful weapon, so can having some one precious to you and trying your best to protect them……* Garra thinks back to the battle with Naruto and how Naruto showed him that having some one to care for can be the most powerful weapon of all*…….so now Tiffany I have a lot of people I care for, and that are precious to me, I have this whole village and my friends that aren’t in this village.” Answers Garra, as he looks up at the sky.





“Oh…ok…I have some one precious to me, I care a lot about him, and I believe, that he cares a lot about me, at least I hope so, but he’s leaving today and I didn’t even get to say goodbye …….but I know he knows I love him, and I’m sure that he’ll understand.” Says Tiffany as she looks down and smiles.  ^^^

	The two ninja continue on there way, when a ninja appears in front of them, and Garra lends forward to hear what he has to say.^^^


“Umm,,,,Lord Kaze Kage, why have reports that Naruto is in the village, and he’s heading this way” answers the ninja, who is very shook up be this news.

	“Ok, thank you Renji,….it seems that the reports we gathered from the Insuana village, were true,….they said that a ninja, fitting Naruto’s description had came through there and only a couple of people were left living, we sent out a scout but he hasn’t returned yet so I wonder if maybe…. Anyways, gather squad 5 and have them intercept him; I will be there as soon as I can ok.” Answers Garra, as he motions to Tiffany to speed up.

“Why are we moving faster..sir..” ask Tiffany, as she and Garra, start almost running through the town.

	“Because Tiffany, as you heard, we have trouble, and I need to make sure your safe before I leave to go deal with this.’ Says Garra.


----------



## coondawger (Apr 25, 2007)

CHAPTER 16, COUTNINUED:

{{Meanwhile back with Hiro and Sasuke and Kakashi}}

“Ok Kakashi sensei, can we stop and eat soon, I’m starving.” Ask Hiro, as his stomach lets out a loud growl.

	“Sure, as soon as we get to the village of Insuana e can stop and I’ll get you two some ramen ok” answers Kakashi

“Ahhh, can we get something else, I really don’t like ramen that much?” ask Hiro, as he looks down at the ground ^^^

	The two ninja stop and just glare at Hiro as he walks forwards a little bit and turns around to ask what’s wrong.^^^

“Yo…you don’t like ramen…. Are you serious” says Sasuke with a dumbfounded look on his face.

	“Umm yeah, why does that sound so weird, there’s lots of people that don’t like ramen that much.” Answers Hiro


	“Yes, but your dad loves ramen so much that he would have it for every meal, every day if he could” answers Sasuke

“Oh, well, I just don’t like that much,….. I like, squid rolls the best” answers Hiro as he continues walking on. ^^^

	Kakashi and Sasuke look at each other and put to there mouth’s like there gagging.^^^

“So how much longer do we have?” ask Hiro as the two ninja catch up to him

	“Well we should be there with in the hour” answers Kakashi

			{{Back at the Sand village}}

“Ok Tiffany, here we are, this is my house, so stay here and if you must go down the stairs to the passage down there and follow it, Intel you get to the river, then follow it back to your village ok.”says Garra, as he turns to leave

	“Wait Garra….good luck, please be careful ok” says Tiffany, as Garra, turns around and nods his head, then he disappears in a cloud of smoke.

“Ohhh, I hope he’s ok,..well I guess I could open the box and sees what’s inside it.” Says Tiffany to her self as she goes over to the sofa, and sits down and just stares at the worn out box she’s holding.
			{{Back with Hiro}}

“Ok Hiro and Sasuke we should be there right around this bend” says Kakashi, as the ninjas turn the corner, they see a scene that they were not ready to see…smoke and fires were all over the village and at the front gate were 5 bodies of town folks, there faces are all face down in the dirt and there’s blood everywhere.

	“Ka…Kakashi….what is this” ask Hiro, who is shocked

“I’m not sure Hiro……but we need to see if anyone is still alive.” Says Kakashi as the ninjas start moving to the bodies that are scattered all over the village, theirs blood and dead bodies everywhere…..and as there moving Hiro ask a question.

	“Kakashi, why do none of these people have headbands on?” ask Hiro, as they stop at the body’s of a young women and child, lying by each other, there arms stretched out as if they were trying to reach one another.

“Well Hiro, these people aren’t ninja, this is a farming village, they grow food for our village,…..i just cant understand who would do this” answers Kakashi, as they keep moving.

 ^^^ After a couple of minutes, they come across a old man, lying besides one of the buildings.^^^

	“ Hey are you alright, can you hear me” ask Hiro

“Stay away from me…..get away, from me you demon…..no..!!!!” yells the old man, as he tries to crawl away from Hiro, when he collapses on the ground dead.

	“What….what was that all about” ask Hiro, as he turns to see, Kakashi and Sasuke staring at him, then they turn there gaze to the road leaving from the village and the bodies that are lined down it.

“Don’t worry Hiro, it wasn’t you he was scared of, just who you look like” answers Kakashi

	“What….who are you talking ….oh, my dad!” says Hiro

“Yeah and from the look of things he’s heading towards the village in the sand…..” says Sasuke

	“Noooo, that’s were Tiffany is….lets go now!!!” yells Hiro as he starts running towards the exit, Kakashi and Sasuke on his tail

			{{Back at the sand village}}

  “Oh, look, little puppets, that want to play!!” says the Kyubi, as he looks around at the 10 ninja that surround him.

	“This is as far as you go, were going to..*ahhhh*” starts one of the ninjas when the Kyubi, throws a kyuni at the ninja and it goes through his throat, causing the ninja to collapse in a pool pf blood

“Hahaha, ok, vermin, lets see what ya can do!!!!” yells the Kyubi, as he raises his arms in the air and glares around with his blood red eyes

	*Just hold on guys, I’m on my way*says Garra as he moves through the village

*Tiffany, I’m coming please be safe, I promised to all ways protect you, and I will*says Hiro to himself as he and Kakashi and Sasuke race towards the village.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
Authors Notes: Well I hope ya enjoyed this, the next chapter will be the one I bet ya are looking forward to, its going to be fun to type. Well please let me know what ya think, and if you have suggestions please tell me.
CHAPTER 17, PREVIEW: “Now you die!!”


----------



## coondawger (Apr 26, 2007)

i posted this new chapter and know one has read it yet.....come on guys post what ya think......


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2007)

lol!! subarashi!! XP 

great chapter!

you lost a lot readers when it since you took a lot of time doing that new chapter..


----------



## coondawger (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah i know, but maybe they will come back, if you could please pm them for me and let them know ok, thanks.


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 27, 2007)

that doesnt mean they wont come back  u know ? + he gets other readers extra


----------



## Mr-Kory (Apr 27, 2007)

great chapter


----------



## coondawger (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks, well let others know about it ok, and thanks for the support, i should have a new chapter soon.


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (May 2, 2007)

Great job post the next one quick!


----------



## coondawger (May 3, 2007)

thanks i will try to, im still working on it, and it will be alot longer, and better


----------



## Pervert Hermit (May 15, 2007)

Great Story, Can't wait until chapter 17 comes out.


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (May 30, 2007)

good story


----------



## coondawger (Oct 5, 2007)

IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!! HEY DOES ANYONE STILL WANT TO READ THIS? IF U HAVENT YET CHECK IT OUT AND IT GETS BETTER AS IT GOES ALONG. LET ME KNOW PLEASE.


----------



## Corey45 (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to see this fic finished yes.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2007)

keep it goin. this is an awesome ff.


----------



## coondawger (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys.....right now im in the army national guard and im in missouri at fort lenordwood.....and i only can get on on the weekends but i graduate the 9th of november and.........well i mite beable to countinue it now but it would be  really hard and you two are probley the only ones that want to keep it going.

anybody still want to readthis?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes yes yes.


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Nov 12, 2007)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## coondawger (Nov 13, 2007)

how long have ya been reading this?

anyone there!


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Dec 6, 2007)

a very long time

me i read on my free time


----------



## coondawger (Jan 4, 2008)

thats cool man. im leaving for iraq


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope ya come back ta finish this. Its gettin good


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 8, 2008)

*This is a good fanfic, hope you come back and finish. But right now, be safe.*


----------



## coondawger (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys and i dont have to leave now but....i really dont have alot of time to write. i need help?


----------



## chickmashine (Mar 16, 2008)

LuV it

i just got to the last chapter

you better not stop    it's a great fan fic - I adore your ideas and i like the way you see things and build up the story!

just please, its enough not anof lol 

except for your spelling the story is awesome... i wish hiro would use the byakugan a bit more... but pairing up the 3 great clans in naruto (hyuuga, uchiha and now uzumaki) is a cool idea

luved the story so far. 

keep it up, pleaaaaaaaaaaaase    

thats cool - this actually inspired me, mabey I'll try my own fan fic... but i'll read a couple more first

greatings, chris


----------



## coondawger (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks man!!! and now that im beck ill try working on it more if people wants me to.....so if u do tell me ok.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 10, 2008)

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP WRITIIING!!!


----------



## coondawger (Apr 11, 2008)

im going to ok,...im starting on the next chapter.


----------



## coondawger (Apr 11, 2008)

ill have it done soon ok. anyone else like my story still


----------



## coondawger (Apr 13, 2008)

well anyone want me to keep going? anyone else reading this still?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 13, 2008)

I am still.


----------



## coondawger (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks man. can u get others to read this


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 13, 2008)

I will try to.


----------



## coondawger (Apr 16, 2008)

ok thanks man


----------



## coondawger (May 7, 2008)

what up ya like thies


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

ello? this thread is dead. ill say something.
I LIKES IT. keep writing.


----------



## coondawger (May 14, 2008)

well why dont u get people pn here to reead it


----------



## xxx_sophie_surenei_xxx (May 15, 2008)

I'm am new to this website.. and i'm seeming to like it a lot.
Your story caught my eye.. I've read all of it so far.
Can't wait till you post the next chapter..
Keep writing, very good..
- Sophie


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (May 16, 2008)

ill read it


----------



## coondawger (May 19, 2008)

thankyou alot. and im trying to hurry up and write more but i dont have a lone time to write alot. but try to get others involved and then il start to post more ok.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 19, 2008)

Man, you are starting to be like -Kaitar Hitomuri-


----------



## xxx_sophie_surenei_xxx (May 19, 2008)

Yeaah.. i'll help you spread the word.
I have quite a few friends who i'll have read it.
Just as long as you try and keep writing 
I like your story a lot.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

wrtie... now.... im demanding... write... NOW DAMMIT!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 20, 2008)

Settle down Clara.


----------



## xxx_sophie_surenei_xxx (May 21, 2008)

Aha, Clara's a funny one. But seriously Coondawger.. When's your next chapter coming out??.. I don't like waiting.


----------



## coondawger (May 22, 2008)

guys and gals. im trying to hurry. itll be soon ok i promise


----------



## xxx_sophie_surenei_xxx (May 22, 2008)

That's good. Can't wait. ^-^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

chappy...chappy...... chappy chappy chappy chappy chappy CHAAAPPPPYY!Y!!! *in jaws lyrics*


----------



## xxx_sophie_surenei_xxx (May 26, 2008)

come on duude.
where's the next chapter at?


----------



## jikoku (Jun 1, 2008)

post more pppppppllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeee


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 4, 2008)

AWW!! Must Have Next Chapter.. 
You killin me mannn, Killing me.


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jun 27, 2008)

very good. I love this. it's so good.DO more


----------



## coondawger (Jun 29, 2008)

im trying to hurry it wont be long


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jul 2, 2008)

Good, I love this one more more more more.


----------



## SeventhDan (Jul 10, 2008)

So far Coonster....very nice story : )

Perhaps the babe at some point aquires the friendship of Gamma Kichi?


----------



## coondawger (Jul 14, 2008)

guys im trying. i have a kid on the way. i have to work im in the arkansas guard. i aint got  alot of time. if someone would like to help id epraciate it.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 15, 2008)

If you want you can send me the stories and I'll post them.


----------



## coondawger (Aug 1, 2008)

i don have them typed up yet men. i mean can anyone take over


----------



## coondawger (Aug 9, 2008)

hello anyone


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 10, 2008)

HELLO!! There isnt anyone here because theres nothing important to read.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a very nice FF.. If you cannot pump out anymore chappys then i'll take over for you.. But i'd love for you to try and continue it..


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 16, 2008)

YES GO ON MORE


----------



## coondawger (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont have a chance to but il try


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 6, 2008)

coondawger said:


> i dont have a chance to but il try


That's great to hear!! 

I want another chappy really really really really reaally reeaallly bad!!


----------



## coondawger (Oct 6, 2008)

ya but if someone would take over and il heip them it would be easier for me since i dont have a computer


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 6, 2008)

coondawger said:


> ya but if someone would take over and il heip them it would be easier for me since i dont have a computer


I already told you i could do it..


----------



## coondawger (Oct 13, 2008)

alright go ahead


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 14, 2008)

coondawger said:


> alright go ahead


Are you sure? 

I REALLY want you to at least try to keep it. Whether it only means a chapter a month. Your FF is one of the first i read on this site. 

Can you at least try?


----------



## coondawger (Oct 14, 2008)

man i have i dont have a computer and only can get on sometimes. u do it and il try and help u ok.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 4, 2008)

hey guys and girls................i really wannw finish this but i just aint got time. if someone would like to take over that would be ok with me. and id help out as much as i could


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a good one.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2008)

ok. but i need help finishing it


----------



## Corey45 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey coondawger I hope you get a chance to continue.  I remeber reading this awhile back and really enjoyed it.  Well good luck!


----------



## Rinme (Dec 3, 2008)

This is really good fic


----------



## coondawger (Mar 27, 2009)

well i mite get a chance to finish if ya want me to


----------



## coondawger (Jul 30, 2009)

hey fans. its been along time i know. but i will try my hardest to finish ok. if u want me to. then post and let me know ok.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jul 31, 2009)

I do, please more. I what to see how it ends.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 1, 2009)

I do too. Keep it goin!


----------



## coondawger (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks guys. im going to start writing a chapter now, even though i just got of work and its 220...ok...lol...my wrriting wont be that great at the moment cuz its been along time since i wroted tho ok. if u got ideas let me know ok.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 3, 2009)

(Wow I like the story and I would like to read on so pleasae write more).


----------



## coondawger (Aug 3, 2009)

i will i promise


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 4, 2009)

That is good.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool, I do thank you big time, just take your time and it will be all right.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 6, 2009)

(OK and if I had not recieved a topic making ban I would make Naruto X Hinata story).


----------



## coondawger (Aug 8, 2009)

ok guys. im working on the chapter hoprfuly ya wont be disapointed


----------



## coondawger (Aug 8, 2009)

Chapter 17                                                                                                                                                                               * Naruto I can’t believe u let this happen to u….u always said u would never give up. But now look at u. Ur going to hurt innocent people but I can’t let that happen, not now, not ever!!* Thinks Garra.

     “That’s it im tired of playing around now im going to end this!”  Yells the Kyubi

  “Lets get him, everyone attack at once” yell the sand ninja

  {{ But before the ninja can even move the Kyubi attacks with supersonic speed, and before the ninja even know it the Kyubi uses his razor sharp claws to slice there heads off. They all fall to the ground like dominoes}}

“There that’s the end of that. Now to find Garra and kill him.” Says the Kyubi

“You don’t have to look far Naruto im right here.” Speaks Garra

“Well, well…I was wondering when I would get to fight u Garra, now im going to prove once and for all that im the greatest ninja..Hahahahha.” speaks the Kyubi

*Sorry u stupid fox u wont beat Garra that easily.* Says Naruto

      “Well let’s find out then shall we” Thunders the Kyubi

“Ok Kyubi its time to do this, so come on and attack me!!!!” Yells, The Kaza Kaga.

   {{ The Kyubi rushes Garra moving left then right so quick that Garra cant keep up and neither can his sand. Then all of a sudden the Kyubi leaps into the air and then in a blink of an eye a thousand Naruto appear. Garra forms a quick hand sign.}}

 *Come on Naruto u have to do better than that.*Thinks Garra

{{All of a sudden the sand around Garra forms a ball around Garra, but then the ball and Garra disappear into the earth.}}

   “What the hell, were did he go,” speak all the Narutos

{{All the clones disappear leaving the real one behind. Then 12 Giant balls of sand rise from the ground surrounding the Kyubi.}}

 “You stupid dust ball, u think this will work? Hahahaha, u make my insides tickle, ill find u Garra and then im going to end this!!!” Yells the enraged Kyubi

*There that should work for a lil while, but what am I going to do. He’s strong, but if im going to protect all the people I love then I guess I have no choice but to use the Sand Earth Shattering Jutsu!!!* Thinks Garra to himself.

Authors Notes:  Alright guys there u go I made alil chapter to hold ya for a few more days, but the next one should be done soon and ill make it long like the others, well let me know ur thoughts ok.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Aug 8, 2009)

I like it, you are doing good, take your time ok.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice update. I had to go back and read the previous chapters though.


----------



## coondawger (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks guys. im working on the next chapter ok.


----------



## coondawger (Aug 10, 2009)

who else wants more


----------



## coondawger (Oct 7, 2009)

guys? are u there


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Oct 7, 2009)

I want more of this story, please.


----------



## coondawger (Oct 29, 2009)

what up. im trying guys


----------



## coondawger (Feb 18, 2010)

hello
u guys still want more


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, I what more.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 22, 2010)

me too. id hate for this story to end now.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 27, 2010)

The same here, it's very good more please.


----------



## taeko (Apr 3, 2010)

keep going i wanna know how it ends


----------



## coondawger (Apr 14, 2010)

im working two jobs but im trying guys


----------



## Semplice (Apr 14, 2010)

NaruHina isn't a bad couple.....Well, whatever.

I like your writing though.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Apr 16, 2010)

It's ok, just take your time, oh and have some fun to.


----------



## Flaming wolf (Apr 18, 2010)

sounds like something that would really happen and i think that it sounds good.


----------



## Vappourider (Apr 24, 2010)

please write more cliffhanging is so ova rated this is so boring not being able to read more


----------



## coondawger (Apr 24, 2010)

my new girlfriend is going to type it for me and then post it. im writing it.


----------



## coondawger (Jul 16, 2010)

i want to finish this but im so busy.


----------



## coondawger (Jul 20, 2010)

im going to finish this i promise.if people still want me to


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes please, I love this story.


----------



## coondawger (Aug 4, 2010)

ok bud thanks


----------



## coondawger (Feb 18, 2011)

my story is dying......im sad


----------



## coondawger (Feb 18, 2011)

i really want to finish this..but i dont think it will ge read now..


----------



## coondawger (Feb 28, 2011)

tought id say sorry guys and gals that i let down by not finishing this yet. im 5 years oldr now...wow!!!!!! i got on and thought about it..i got a friend revising my story and were both going to finish it. so..if u just have faith the best fan fic of all time will be back and better than ever....belive it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coondawger (Mar 2, 2011)

got chap 1-4 done


----------



## RND Recon (Mar 16, 2011)

Chapters 1-4 are posted in a new thread under my name RND Recon with the same thread title


----------



## BellatrixLestrange (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just read a good lot of it and must say, you've really improved since Chapter 1.  Great work.


----------



## coondawger (Jun 10, 2011)

yes it does get better and i cant wait for recon to get more done


----------



## coondawger (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey if y havent checked out my story, give it a try i promise itl make u cry,then smile,then cry,then break stuff,then smile..lol


----------



## coondawger (Nov 23, 2011)

anyone here


----------



## danicura (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice one. Just some spaces and proper formatting would do so it would be much easier to read.


----------



## coondawger (Jul 21, 2012)

i miss doing this story...and all the great people i met


----------

